# Nuovo allenatore: Berlusconi ha scelto Seedorf



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2013)

Aggiornamenti 21 Maggio

*Berlusconi ha scelto il nuovo allenatore del Milan. E' Clarence Seedorf. Così ha voluto il presidente. Allegri andrà alla Roma. E potrebbe esserci anche una clamorosa rottura con Adriano Galliani, se continuerà a perorare la causa di Allegri.

Carlo Pellegatti*


Aggiornamento 2 maggio 
Stando a quanto rivelato da "goal.com" nel caso che la dirigenza del Milan decidesse di scegliere Seedorf come allenatore del futuro, Clarence avrebbe già fatto la sua richiesta: Gennaro Gattuso come vice.




Aggiornamento 28 aprile 
La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: se il Milan non arriva terzo, la prima scelta di Berlusconi per la panchina è Seedorf.





Aggiornamento 18 marzo 2013
Secondo Sportmediaset Clarence Seedorf potrebbe essere il prossimo allenatore del Milan poiché il futuro di Allegri sarebbe segnato e Berlusconi starebbe pensando all'olandese.



Clarence Seedorf ha parlato del suo futuro e delle due stelle rossonere (ovvero Mario Balotelli e Stephan El Shaarawy) a Sky: "La scorsa estate con Galliani ci siamo detti “arrivederci”, non “addio”... Sì, ho sempre pensato, finito con il calcio giocato, di poter diventare un allenatore. El Shaarawy? Stephan sta dimostrando in questa stagione di essere un grandissimo attaccante. Ha la testa giusta e un ottimo talento. Deve continuare così, su questa strada, con la voglia di migliorare sempre. Balotelli? Deve solo perfezionare, in alcuni casi correggere, l’aspetto caratteriale. Ha grandi doti tecniche, ottimi margini di miglioramento. La Nazionale italiana può contare, fra lui ed El Shaarawy, su due grandi campioni."


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

in futuro si, l'anno prossimo lo vorrei come dirigente


----------



## Djici (15 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> in futuro si, l'anno prossimo lo vorrei come dirigente



anch'io sono per avere gente intelligente in dirigenza.
ma quale sarebbe questo eventuale ruolo?

io avrei voluto vedere gente come baresi, maldini, costacurta, boban... e appunto pure seedorf.
ma i nostri dirigenti sembrano proprio non volere nessuno di troppo intelligente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> anch'io sono per avere gente intelligente in dirigenza.
> ma quale sarebbe questo eventuale ruolo?
> 
> io avrei voluto vedere gente come baresi, maldini, costacurta, boban... e appunto pure seedorf.
> ma i nostri dirigenti sembrano proprio non volere nessuno di troppo intelligente.



però Seedorf ha ottimi rapporti con Galliani


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> però Seedorf ha ottimi rapporti con Galliani



Seedorf riesce ad essere più "diplomatico" di altri perciò secondo me in futuro al Milan ci torna.


----------



## 2515 (15 Marzo 2013)

Avere gente come Maldini, Seedorf, Boban nella dirigenza, magari pure Van Bommel, sarebbe stato un gran passo avanti. Perché è tutta gente che sa parlare e che ha gli attributi, anche in qualità di responsabili di diversi settori giovanili per le campagne acquisti, Seedorf gli avrei dato il ruolo di trattare per i giovani olandesi (come faceva leonardo con i brasiliani), con la sua dialettica e la sua esperienza poteva essere ottimo nel convincere i giovani, idem Maldini per gli italiani, ma sarebbe anche bastato metterlo ad occuparsi di allenare difensivamente i giovani rossoneri. Boban ha le palle di dire sempre quello che pensa.


----------



## almilan (15 Marzo 2013)

un altro di quel gruppetto di persone che potrebbe giovare a questo milan come allenatore


----------



## Milanscout (15 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me come allenatore potrebbe essere vincente quanto lo é stato come giocatore


----------



## 2515 (15 Marzo 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Secondo me come allenatore potrebbe essere vincente quanto lo é stato come giocatore


impossibile, 4 champions non le ha vinte manco l'inter.XD


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset Clarence Seedorf potrebbe essere il prossimo allenatore del Milan poiché il futuro di Allegri sarebbe segnato e Berlusconi starebbe pensando all'olandese.


----------



## Ale (18 Marzo 2013)

molto interessante.


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2013)

Magari


----------



## cedgenin (18 Marzo 2013)

Interessante ma preferisco Inzaghi.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (18 Marzo 2013)

Non ci posso credere!!!!! Se è vera sta cosa si realizzerà il mio sogno!!!!!!! :O


----------



## Prinz (18 Marzo 2013)

sarebbe la classica decisione berlusconiana basata sul nulla dell'apparenza. Montella è l'allenatore da prendere


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2013)

diciamo che siamo alle solite

sparlare del nostro Mister e accostargli nomi a caso

adoro Seedorf, Pippo e Van Basten ma non alleneranno il Milan il prossimo anno


----------



## jaws (18 Marzo 2013)

Mi piacerebbe vedere Seedorf sulla panchina del Milan, ma è ancora troppo presto a mio parere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe vedere Seedorf sulla panchina del Milan, ma è ancora troppo presto a mio parere



già


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe vedere Seedorf sulla panchina del Milan, ma è ancora troppo presto a mio parere



Molto,ma molto presto.Vediamolo all'opera da qualche altra parte.....


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2013)

Troppo presto, un giorno sarei felicissimo sia il nostro allenatore.


----------



## chicagousait (18 Marzo 2013)

Mi sembra troppo presto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me sarà un grande allenatore, solo a guardarlo si vede proprio che ne ha la stoffa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Marzo 2013)

è uno che stimo molto
e magari con lui ElSha non fa il terzino per poi scoppiare a febbraio

l'unico dubbio e che con il Monza ha fatto disastri


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2013)

Seedorf: "Allenare il Milan? Gli ho detto arrivederci non addio"

CalcioBrasiliano.net


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

Ritorna l'ipotesi Seedorf 

http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...an-basten-o-seedorf-poi-prandelli-vt6208.html


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Secondo Tuttospot Clarence Seedorf sarebbe in assoluto il preferito da Berlusiconi per sostituire Allegri già dalla prossima stagione.


----------



## iceman. (25 Aprile 2013)

Daje, fara' faville me lo sento. Ha classe e conosce il giochino alla perfezione, speriamo


----------



## runner (25 Aprile 2013)

ma ha fatto il corso da allenatore?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2013)

A sto punto avrei preferito Inzaghi...


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2013)

E' uno arrogantissimo. Da allenatore potrebbe far bene.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Seedorf ha, per me, tutte le caratteristiche per essere un grande tecnico.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2013)

lo spero davvero, conosce alla perfezione l'ambiente e sa cosa ci vuole per vincere ad alto livello


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2013)

Credo sia davvero l'unico tra tutti i nomi che girano (una massa di mediocri). Almeno sarebbe una scommessa che non si conosce. Quindi affascinante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2013)

Di sicuro se si vuole fare una scommessa potrebbe essere interessante... molto meglio lui di Inzaghi ad esempio.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo sia davvero l'unico tra tutti i nomi che girano (una massa di mediocri). Almeno sarebbe una scommessa che non si conosce. Quindi affascinante.



Infatti.. ha vinto 4 champions... è uno che sta antipatico...speriamo pure esaltato... forse potremmo avere il nostro conde...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Infatti.. ha vinto 4 champions... è uno che sta antipatico...speriamo pure esaltato... forse potremmo avere il nostro conde...



Già immagino gli scontri verbali tra conde e Seedorf


----------



## almilan (25 Aprile 2013)

allenava la squadra in campo già dai tempi di ancelotti...non avrei dubbi su di lui...


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Aprile 2013)

Non capisco perchè vi siano commenti negativi, se Seedorf non ha mai allenato, poi ovvio, prima di vederlo al Milan, vorrei che avesse un pò di esperienza nel campo e spero per lui che se verrà da noi, venga da precedenti positivi.


----------



## Ale (25 Aprile 2013)

bravo silvio, su questo siano daccordo.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (25 Aprile 2013)

Se venisse lui con la squadra mediocre che abbiamo adesso ci farebbe vincere lo scudetto!


----------



## The P (26 Aprile 2013)

A me non piace prendere gli allenatori che non hanno mai allenato. Ma le qualità di Seedorf le sappiamo tutti. 

Spero solo che ritorneremo ad essere il milan che gioca a calcio e non quello di 2 e mezzo/3 mediani a centrocampo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2013)

non mi dispiace l idea


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2013)

E la volta buona che smetto di seguire il Milan  a sto punto prendiamo Inzaghi che un po di esperenza c'è l'ha e ha un sacco di grinta che io in Seedorf non riesco proprio a vederla.


----------



## Hammer (26 Aprile 2013)

Un tentativo lo farei. Seedorf di certo capisce di tattica calcistica più di Leotardo.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Ma che qualità ha mostrato per poter allenare,senza esperienza,il Milan???Cioè mandiamo via un mediocre e prendiamo un pischello???


----------



## samburke (26 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma che qualità ha mostrato per poter allenare,senza esperienza,il Milan???Cioè mandiamo via un mediocre e prendiamo un pischello???



Un pischello per giunta


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Un pischello per giunta



Pischello nel senso che non ha esperienza come allenatore,come Leonardo d'altronde.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Aprile 2013)

ma lol vedo che adesso non sono più l'unico che vorrebbe Seedorf Allenatore...io andrei avanti con Allegri, ma se lo cacciano vorrei Clarence


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2013)

Si ma Seedorf tra l'altro non mi pare di averlo mai sentito dire che con questa stagione chiude con il calcio giocato, anzi.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2013)

Quando c'era ancelotti praticamente allenava lui

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Quando c'era ancelotti praticamente allenava lui


----------



## samburke (26 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pischello nel senso che non ha esperienza come allenatore,come Leonardo d'altronde.



Scusa, ho scritto male. Volevo dire "un pischello, per giunta arrogante"


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Scusa, ho scritto male. Volevo dire "un pischello, per giunta arrogante"



Don't worry


----------



## Clint Eastwood (26 Aprile 2013)

Sono un grande estimatore di Clarence. penso che se vorrà potrà di sicuro far bene da allenatore vista l'intelligenza calcistica (e non solo quella) che si ritrova. 
Tuttavia credo sia azzardato dargli cosi a freddo la panchina del Milan, forse meglio in un ruolo dirigenziale.
Di sicuro rivederlo nel Milan mi farebbe piacere in ogni caso.


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2013)

se l'idea e quella di prendere un allenatore per un anno prima di andare su prandelli sarebbe ridicolo prendere uno come seedorf.
se dobbiamo prendere seedorf o inzaghi preferirei lasciarli 2-3 anni sulla panchina


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Aprile 2013)

...magari diventa il nostro guardiola...sarei favorevole


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Aprile 2013)

Io sono da sempre convinto che abbia tutte le qualità per diventare un grande allenatore.
Sarebbe un azzardo metterlo subito in panchina, l'esperimento potrebbe andare bene o male.
Di certo in futuro mi piacerebbe che allenasse il Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2013)

Quando molti rumors e voci convergono verso un nome, qualcosa di vero c'è...

L'allenatore più dotato del mondo.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Aprile 2013)

il fatto che sia il PREFERITO da Berlusconi non vi fa preoccupare neanche un po'? Pazzesco.
Non solo è il preferito da Berlusconi, ma è anche un pupillo della dirigenza... roba che se siamo terz'ultimi a marzo resterebbe comunque lui allenatore.
E come se non bastasse, è il preferito di una persona che non guarda il calcio.

Chissà come mai il preferito di Berlusconi non è un Klopp, un De Boer...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il fatto che sia il PREFERITO da Berlusconi non vi fa preoccupare neanche un po'? Pazzesco.
> Non solo è il preferito da Berlusconi, ma è anche un pupillo della dirigenza... roba che se siamo terz'ultimi a marzo resterebbe comunque lui allenatore.
> E come se non bastasse, è il preferito di una persona che non guarda il calcio.
> 
> Chissà come mai il preferito di Berlusconi non è un Klopp, un De Boer...



.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Aprile 2013)

p.s. ma d'altronde solo chi non segue il calcio metterebbe Seedorf sulla panchina del Milan in questo momento.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: se il Milan non arriva terzo, la prima scelta di Berlusconi per la panchina è Seedorf.
*
Alessandra Bocci su Twitter, con una battuta: 

Seedorf nuovo allenatore del milan, dicono. I beni culturali erano gia' occupati.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Vabbé allora forza Allegri


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Gazzetta - Berlusconi ha scelto il dopo Allegri: vuole Seedorf allenatore


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

Madonna ma almeno ce l'ha il patentino?

L'unica cosa positiva di Seedorf è che non credo che giocheremmo con 3 mediani.


----------



## Ale (28 Aprile 2013)

non capisco tutto questo pessimismo. mica deve fare i 100 metri..


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2013)

Suicidio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

ottimo...Seedorf è ambizioso ragazzi, vuole sempre vincere


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2013)

a me seedorf da l'impressione di uno che ci terrebbe veramente alla causa, ma non ha minimamente esperienza da allenatore, nel caso io metterei inzaghi, in quest'anno alle giovanili ha sicuramente fatto progressi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe davvero perfetto per rovinare tutto


----------



## Harvey (28 Aprile 2013)

Allegri verrà rimpianto anche dai più infervorati.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Allegri verrà rimpianto anche dai più infervorati.



Quello che dico sempre io.
Allegri non è il male di questo Milan, le sue colpe sono un 10% dello schifo di rosa che abbiamo. 
Se arrivasse Siidorf il prossimo anno dovremo lottare forse per stare in zona galleggiamento. Non ha esperienza e il Milan non è il Siena o il Lecce. Se Berlusconi vuole proprio provare gente nuova che metta piuttosto Inzaghi con Seedorf in seconda


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

Inzaghi rischia di fare la fine di strafalcioni...in base a cosa seedorf fara' male e inzaghi no? Fosse per me pure oggi.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2013)

e va beh, sarà un altro anno di transizione, non mi lamento, spero che clarence sappia farsi valere


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Sapete perché circolano queste voci?
Perché Berlusconi non guarda il calcio e perché c'è una "guardiolizzazione" generale.
Eppure NESSUNO ha capito che Guardiola si è trovato tra le mani una squadra già fortissima, con i giocatori più forti al mondo.

Seedorf... Seedorf dovrebbe prendere una squadra nel pieno della sua maturazione, costruzione ed evoluzione. Cosa può apportare di nuovo? STORICAMENTE in queste situazioni si è sempre prefeito una allenatore che ha un minimo di esperienza.
Partire con un allenatore senza esperienza significa partire da 0.
Capirei se si volesse aprire un ciclo nuovo comprando grandi giocatori... ma la piazza non è paziente, e soprattutto il ciclo di ricostruzione è partito (o sembra essere partito) dalla scorsa estate. Non sappiamo a cosa ci porterà e quale sarà la nostra dimensione (bisogna avere fortuna e capacità manageriali soprattutto), ma mettere un Seedorf sulla panchina significa distruggere tutto.


----------



## samburke (28 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sapete perché circolano queste voci?
> Perché Berlusconi non guarda il calcio e perché c'è una "guardiolizzazione" generale.
> Eppure NESSUNO ha capito che Guardiola si è trovato tra le mani una squadra già fortissima, con i giocatori più forti al mondo.
> 
> ...



Senza considerare il fatto che sono fermamente convinto che in 5 settimane esplode lo spogliatoio per colpa sua... Litigherebbe con tutti


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Allegri andrà via. O lo cacciano, o rescinde.

Seedorf è uno che ha carisma da vendere, è una persona colta ed intelligente. A sensazione (ma solo a sensazione, naturalmente) secondo me potrebbe far bene. Ovviamente, quando dico "far bene" non mi riferisco alla vittoria di scudetti e coppe dei campioni ma ad un gestione dignitosa della situazione. 

Se poi qualche detrattore di Allegri crede che basti cambiare allenatore per dare 3 pere al Bayern Monaco, beh, siamo distanti anni luce dalla realtà.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Quello che dico sempre io.
> Allegri non è il male di questo Milan, le sue colpe sono un 10% dello schifo di rosa che abbiamo.
> Se arrivasse Siidorf il prossimo anno dovremo lottare forse per stare in zona galleggiamento. Non ha esperienza e il Milan non è il Siena o il Lecce. Se Berlusconi vuole proprio provare gente nuova che metta piuttosto Inzaghi con Seedorf in seconda



non sono d'accordo, l'accozzaglia di medianacci che sono in rosa li ha voluti lui, non per niente a gennaio è stato ceduto emanuelson, mediocre ma con caratterstiche un po più tecniche.
Dire che Seedorf non ha esperienza è ridicolo, è stato allenato dai migliori, ha anni di champions e serie A alle spalle, se non è proprio rimba qualcosa avra rubato
Anche Montella era inesperto e ha fatto subito bene dalla roma in poi, e Allegri di errori di inesperienza in questi anni ne ha fatti tanti, mi fido di più di uno abituato alla mentalità da grande, cosa che allegri pur con dei pregi ha dimostrato di non avere


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Voglio Allegri via solo per non vedere più tutto quel miscuglio di fabbri a centrocampo.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

E chi dovrebbe mettere a centrocampo? Verratti, Iniesta e Silva? Mi pare che giochino altrove...


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> ce l'ha il patentino?



No...


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Va beh dai guarda voglio rimpiangere allegri ciò vorrebbe dire che e' arrivato un tale incapace e perdente che nn può essered seedorf , poi dal momento che tanto nn vinceremo nemmeno l'anno prossimo forse con il carisma riuscirà a farsi comprare un centrocampista , e sicuramente poi seedorf sa che cosa vuoi dire giocare a calcio , allegri ha l'era che ha nn ha ancora imparato anche quando aveva i piedi buoni , perché poi tt parlano di quest'anno come se gli anni indietro nn esistessero . Avrei preferito un allenatore già fatto ma meglio una scommessa di uno che sai già che e' scarso.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Allegri verrà rimpianto anche dai più infervorati.



Secondo me saranno i primi a rimpiangerlo


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Secondo me saranno i primi a rimpiangerlo




anche perché chi difende Allegri non è che è iscritto al fan club, ma perché ritiene che l'allenatore sia l'ultimissimo dei problemi nel Milan attuale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E chi dovrebbe mettere a centrocampo? Verratti, Iniesta e Silva? Mi pare che giochino altrove...



pur nella nostra mediocrità, Emanuelson Boateng Costant a cenrocampo invece dei fabbri Muntari Flamini e Nocerino è tutto da dimostrare che farebbero peggio, e magari non far fare i terzini ai 2 esterni offensivi, in pratica giochiamo con un modulo 451 ottimo per le neopromosse, Catania e Torino per fare 2 nomi a caso di squadre mediocri hanno un modulo più offensivo (ma in realta più equilibrato) del nostro


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Anche il Corriere della Sera ritiene Seedorf il preferito di Berlusconi per sostituire Allegri.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> pur nella nostra mediocrità, Emanuelson Boateng Costant a cenrocampo invece dei fabbri Muntari Flamini e Nocerino è tutto da dimostrare che farebbero peggio, e magari non far fare i terzini ai 2 esterni offensivi, in pratica giochiamo con un modulo 451 ottimo per le neopromosse, Catania e Torino per fare 2 nomi a caso di squadre mediocri hanno un modulo più offensivo (ma in realta più equilibrato) del nostro



constant a centrocampo ha dimostrato di non essere all'altezza. emanuelson è andato via a gennaio (dopo l'ampio utilizzo senza mai convincere nel 2012). hai montolivo e boateng. ecco, sul non utilizzo di boa in mediana son d'accordo


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

Nessuno chiederebbe lo scudetto o la champions cosi' come queste coppe non sono state chieste ad allegri quest' anno.
Partendo dal presupposto che ha vinto lo scudo per poco contro leotardo, se restava mourinho credo sarebbe andata diversamente.
L'anno scorso ha sbagliato tutto;TUTTO grandi meriti alla juve ma grandi demeriti tutti nostri e riconducibili ad allegri.
Quest'anno se non arriva terzo con balotelli dopo aver perso lo scudo con ibra e' da linciare in diretta. Dovremmo farcela ad arrivare terzi; ma visto l'andazzo c'w' da aspettarsi di tutto.
Si e' fatto infonocchiare da zeman che le prende da cani e porci, da stramaccioni vedi zeman. 

Quello che si chiede e' di provare a giocare a calcio, stessa cosa dovesse arrivare montella,seedorf o chi per lui. Lo sanno anche i muri che non e'una rosa che puo' ambire a vincere lo scudetto o la cl, ma nemmeno perdere punti a destra e manca. Cristante via lo si piazza vicino a montolivo, esordirwe a 17 o 18 anni non cambia nulla, se e' forte e' forte. Ma poi posso capire che nocerello sta facendo schifo ma addirittura preferirgli quel cesso di 3ore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2013)

Galliani dai convinci il vecchio


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (28 Aprile 2013)

Io sono favorevole a Seedorf! Ma ora forza Allegri! Dobbiamo arrivare terzi!


----------



## prebozzio (28 Aprile 2013)

Col suo pisellone di quaranta centimetri Seedorf ha tutti gli attributi per farsi rispettare.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Aprile 2013)

Mi fanno ridere quelli che scrivono che seedorf non ha esperienza. Nel caso ve lo siate dimenticati, ha giocato (e vinto) nelle città e nelle squadre più importanti al mondo. Di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Quello che mi chiedo è: ma Seedorf (che in Brasile sta giocando bene) si ritirerebbe per venire ad allenare questo Milan? Boh, non ne sono tanto convinto.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mi fanno ridere quelli che scrivono che seedorf non ha esperienza. Nel caso ve lo siate dimenticati, ha giocato (e vinto) nelle città e nelle squadre più importanti al mondo. Di che stiamo parlando?



anche gullit era un grandissimo, e van basten, e baresi, e maradona ecc...ecc...
Una cosa è scendere in campo e tirare calci ad un pallone, altra cosa è stare in panchina e seguire i giocatori giorno dopo giorno.
c'è chi ha la stoffa per fare il mister e chi no.
Seedorf non lo sappiamo ancora. ecco perché è lecito dire che non ha esperienza.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello che mi chiedo è: ma Seedorf (che in Brasile sta giocando bene) si ritirerebbe per venire ad allenare questo Milan? Boh, non ne sono tanto convinto.



Su chiamata diretta da parte di Berlusconi, secondo me, sicuramente verrebbe.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche gullit era un grandissimo, e van basten, e baresi, e maradona ecc...ecc...
> Una cosa è scendere in campo e tirare calci ad un pallone, altra cosa è stare in panchina e seguire i giocatori giorno dopo giorno.
> c'è chi ha la stoffa per fare il mister e chi no.
> Seedorf non lo sappiamo ancora. ecco perché è lecito dire che non ha esperienza.



.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

comunque non so se le dichiarazioni sono vere, ma fanno di certo rumore.
società GENIALE a far uscire queste cose a poche partite dalla fine con il terzo posto in bilico.
un applauso alla società leader al mondo per la comunicazione!

va a finire come l'anno di Leonardo, quando ci siamo sfaldati sul più bello perché Leonardo era stato silurato.
complimenti.

meno male che la squadra sembra essere "più gruppo" rispetto alla stagione di Leo, altrimenti davvero potremmo recitare già il de profundis.


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

E capello che esperienza aveva?


----------



## Doctore (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Su chiamata diretta da parte di Berlusconi, secondo me, sicuramente verrebbe.


ma anche se lo chiama il magazziniere del milan


----------



## Milanscout (28 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E capello che esperienza aveva?



Allenatore delle giovanili


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

i ragazzini...wow anche stramaccioni allenava i ragazzini....
non vuol dire niente..comunque vediamo che succede..se allergia arriva terzo secondo me rimane altrimenti lo devono cacciare...personalmente preferisco seedorf


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma anche se lo chiama il magazziniere del milan




Ho detto di Belrusconi perché, ovviamente, a lui Seedorf magari potrebbe chiedere dei rinforzi veri.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Di Marzio: "Roma, Napoli e Milan, intreccio di panchine"

Gianluca Di Marzio: "La Roma ha individuato in Mazzarri l'uomo giusto per ripartire. Un tecnico che ama caricarsi sulle spalle le responsabilità che Roma richiede. Ci sono stato alcuni contatti, ma il Napoli gli ha offerto un contratto importante e ora sta a lui decidere. Se Mazzari dovesse andare a Roma, De Laurentiis andrebbe dritto su Allegri proponendogli un contratto e un progetto pluriennale con la promessa di investire sul mercato i proventi dell'eventuale cessione di Cavani. *Al Milan infatti si fa sempre più pressante l'ombra di Seedorf. Il presidente Berlusconi pensa seriamente all'olandese per il prossimo anno e se non dovesse arrivare il terzo posto il divorzio da Allegri, che ha chiesto il prolungamento di un anno, sarebbe inevitabile".*


----------



## Harvey (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ho detto di Belrusconi perché, ovviamente, a lui Seedorf magari potrebbe chiedere dei rinforzi veri.



Berlusconi compra se ha voglia o bisogno, Seedorf o non Seedorf chi verrà si mangia la minestra che trova... Questo è il principale motivo per il quale non possiamo aspirare a vincere a breve, ne ad avere un allenatore "top".


----------



## hiei87 (28 Aprile 2013)

Un allenatore normale noi mai....
Sarò fissato contro il berlusca, ma in queste cose vedo tutta la sua megalomania...se andrà male, non gliene fregherà niente, se andrà bene, sarà la sua solita grande intuizione geniale....


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

*Panucci su Seedorf*:"E' un mio amico e un ragazzo molto intelligente. Ma con *lui non si può discutere*, vuole avere sempre ragione. Se discuti con lui, fai prima ad alzarti e ad andartene".


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

L'allenatore deve essere lui e lui deve decidere.
Voglio vedere se qualche giocatore della juve risponderebbe a conte cosa succederebbe..secondo me tribuna fissa.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Panucci su Seedorf*:"E' un mio amico e un ragazzo molto intelligente. Ma con *lui non si può discutere*, vuole avere sempre ragione. Se discuti con lui, fai prima ad alzarti e ad andartene".



Seedorf deve, se arriva, dirigere la squadra e se lo fa con decisione è meglio.


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

Striscione della sud "piu' rispetto per allegri"


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2013)

Ma nn capisco sta fissa che Berlusconi s'è preso per Seedorf allenatore...


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

*Allegri su Seedorf:"Mancava un altro nome per fare confusione..Comunque, se deciderà di fare l'allenatore, ne ha tutte le caratteristiche".*


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

belle parole di allegri su seedorf. vero signore.


----------



## Canonista (29 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> belle parole di allegri su seedorf. vero signore.



E cosa dovrebbe dire?

Seedorf ha avuto una carriera eccezionale e superpremiata, superiore a quella di Allegri; e se da allenatore sarà come è stato da giocatore, allora Allegri, (lo dico in un modo poco carino,) potrebbe solo allacciargli le scarpe.

Questo ovviamente è tutto da vedere, si vedrà nel momento in cui intraprenderà la carriera da allenatore. 
Ad oggi, nessuno può dire "Seedorf sarà un allenatore schifoso" o "Seedorf sarà un allenatore fantastico".


----------



## sheva90 (29 Aprile 2013)

Oggi il Mister ha smentito tutte le dichiarazioni da folle del Berlusca.
C'è un motivo per cui Nocerino non gioca, c'è un motivo per cui Pato è andato via e abbiamo preso un fenomeno come Balo.
Poi sulla squadra senza carattere, be non direi stasera si è visto eccome il carattere.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (29 Aprile 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Un allenatore normale noi mai....
> Sarò fissato contro il berlusca, ma in queste cose vedo tutta la sua megalomania...se andrà male, non gliene fregherà niente, se andrà bene, sarà la sua solita grande intuizione geniale....


Parole SACROSANTE! Hai appena descritto la personalità del Nano!


----------



## hiei87 (29 Aprile 2013)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Parole SACROSANTE! Hai appena descritto la personalità del Nano!



Purtroppo ormai lo si conosce bene...


----------



## tequilad (29 Aprile 2013)

Non dimentichiamo ciò che è successo a Monza con Clarence...


----------



## jaws (29 Aprile 2013)

Lì non era allenatore però


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2013)

Deve fare esperienza,non puoi dargli subito la panchina del Milan.Non esiste al mondo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2013)

Per me,ci teniamo Allegri un altro anno e poi prendiamo Prandelli.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Per me,ci teniamo Allegri un altro anno e poi prendiamo Prandelli.



Allegri, secondo me, vuole portarci al terzo posto ed andare poi subito via sbattendo la porta in faccia a Berlusconi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allegri, secondo me, vuole portarci al terzo posto ed andare poi subito via sbattendo la porta in faccia a Berlusconi.



A quel punto potremmo avere per un anno Seedorf come allenatore-giocatore


----------



## Prinz (29 Aprile 2013)

ma basta con sta fissa di inventare allenatori dal nulla


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allegri, secondo me, vuole portarci al terzo posto ed andare poi subito via sbattendo la porta in faccia a Berlusconi.



Ne sono convinto anch'io.
E visto quanto è stato massacrato credo che farebbe anche bene.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ne sono convinto anch'io.
> E visto quanto è stato massacrato credo che farebbe anche bene.



...non dimentichiamo però che il nostro presidente è abituato a smentire se stesso e quindi non mi meraviglierei affatto che se Allegri (come tutti speriamo) conquistasse il terzo posto Berlusconi fosse pronto a dire di aver sempre creduto in lui perciò lo riconfermerebbe.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non dimentichiamo però che il nostro presidente è abituato a smentire se stesso e quindi non mi meraviglierei affatto che se Allegri (come tutti speriamo) conquistasse il terzo posto Berlusconi fosse pronto a dire di aver sempre creduto in lui perciò lo riconfermerebbe.



Ah beh, questo è certo, ma a quel punto mi auguro che Allegri se ne vada di sua spontanea volontà.
Io se fossi al suo posto farei così.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non dimentichiamo però che il nostro presidente è abituato a smentire se stesso e quindi non mi meraviglierei affatto che se Allegri (come tutti speriamo) conquistasse il terzo posto Berlusconi fosse pronto a dire di aver sempre creduto in lui perciò lo riconfermerebbe.



Esatto parliamo di uno che dopo aver vinto contro il barca, è andato con Allegri in conferenza stampa, esaltandolo e dicendo che nessuno lo avrebbe strappato al presidentissimo. ROTFL


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allegri, secondo me, vuole portarci al terzo posto ed andare poi subito via sbattendo la porta in faccia a Berlusconi.



se andrà via qualche Big lo prenderà sicuramente...e vincerà


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2013)

Le ultimissime su Seedorf/Allegri da Di Marzio:

*Berlusconi pensa sempre di affidare la panchina a Seedorf*, Galliani invece (in caso di terzo posto) farà di tutto per confermare Allegri. Ma la chiave di tutto potrebbe essere proprio l'allenatore livornese il quale potrebbe *decidere di lasciare il Milan per approdare alla Roma o al Napoli*, due club che gli fanno la corte. I giallorossi, in verità, vorrebbero prendere *Mazzarri*. Ed ecco che per Allegri si spalancherebbero le porte di Napoli, con De Laurentiis pronto a metterlo sotto contratto per due o tre anni. Se restasse al Milan, dovrebbe accontentarsi di un contratto, senza rinnovo, in scadenza nel 2014.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le ultimissime su Seedorf/Allegri da Di Marzio:
> 
> *Berlusconi pensa sempre di affidare la panchina a Seedorf*, Galliani invece (in caso di terzo posto) farà di tutto per confermare Allegri. Ma la chiave di tutto potrebbe essere proprio l'allenatore livornese il quale potrebbe *decidere di lasciare il Milan per approdare alla Roma o al Napoli*, due club che gli fanno la corte. I giallorossi, in verità, vorrebbero prendere *Mazzarri*. Ed ecco che per Allegri si spalancherebbero le porte di Napoli, con De Laurentiis pronto a metterlo sotto contratto per due o tre anni. Se restasse al Milan, dovrebbe accontentarsi di un contratto, senza rinnovo, in scadenza nel 2014.



Senza un rinnovo (che ritiene di meritare) Allegri ci lascia di sicuro terzo posto o meno.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Aprile 2013)

*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, è sempre più gelo tra Silvio Berlusconi e Massimiliano Allegri, con Galliani però a fare da mediatore. Secondo la rosea infatti l'AD dei rossoneri sta cercando in tutti i modi di convincere Berlusconi a tornare sui suoi passi anche se il Milan dovesse finire il campionato al terzo posto, ma sarà un'impresa ardua per Galliani perché non sarà facile convincere Berlusconi.*


----------



## Tobi (30 Aprile 2013)

Spero solo che se dovesse arrivare Seedorf, ragioni ogni domenica con la propria testa, nel bene e nel male.. allegri non é visto in simpatia perche non é uno yes man.. anzi i pupilli del presidente li ha silurati tutti


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, *cresce il fastidio reciproco tra Berlusconi e Allegri.* Galliani dovrà mediare, ma l'addio è possibile (se non probabile) anche in caso di terzo posto.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, è sempre più gelo tra Silvio Berlusconi e Massimiliano Allegri, con Galliani però a fare da mediatore. Secondo la rosea infatti l'AD dei rossoneri sta cercando in tutti i modi di convincere Berlusconi a tornare sui suoi passi anche se il Milan dovesse finire il campionato al terzo posto, ma sarà un'impresa ardua per Galliani perché non sarà facile convincere Berlusconi.*





Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, *cresce il fastidio reciproco tra Berlusconi e Allegri.* Galliani dovrà mediare, ma l'addio è possibile (se non probabile) anche in caso di terzo posto.



Ti avevo preceduto boss


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Stando a quanto rivelato da "goal.com" nel caso che la dirigenza del Milan decidesse di scegliere Seedorf come allenatore del futuro, Clarence avrebbe già fatto la sua richiesta: Gennaro Gattuso come vice.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Maggio 2013)

*Seedorf:“Nella mia carriera ho sentito tante voci. Se il Milan mi chiamasse sarebbe un’altra cosa, ma non mi ha contattato nessuno. Questi sono solo rumors e pettegolezzi”.*


----------



## Brain84 (6 Maggio 2013)

Se proprio dovesse andarsene Allegri allora metterei un allenatore esperto e CASOMAI in seconda Seedorf, il contrario sarebbe veramente grottesco.


----------



## jaws (6 Maggio 2013)

Ma chi glie lo fa fare di tornare in un posto dove i tifosi non vedono l'ora di fischiarlo di nuovo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2013)

*Seedorf intervistato da Globoesporte:"Sì, un giorno mi vedo in panchina. Mi sto preparando per diventarlo, ma curando aspetti diversi dal campo. Sul Milan "Leggo anch'io, ma non c'è nulla di concreto. Se mi chiamano è una cosa, ma non lo hanno fatto".*


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2013)

"curando aspetti diversi dal campo"? cioé?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf sta conseguendo tramite il corso UEFA PRO il certificato come allenatore. Il calcitore frequenta il corso della KNVB Academy ed approvato dalla UEFA, da diversi mesi. 

Fonte: On International


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma chi glie lo fa fare di tornare in un posto dove i tifosi non vedono l'ora di fischiarlo di nuovo?



seedorf è uno orgoglioso, forse anche troppo


----------



## Dexter (16 Maggio 2013)

mi tengo allegri tutta la vita allora...ma quale corso da allenatore,stesse in brasile dai.


----------



## runner (16 Maggio 2013)

con tutto quello che ha vinto e ha fatto penso che il corso per lui sia solo una formalità....

a mio avviso dovrebbe fare un po' di esperienza altrove, ma in futuro andrebbe benissimo!!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2013)

Allegri scaricato: http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-allegri-andra-alla-roma-vt6947.html
Seedorf si prepara come allenatore: http://www.milanworld.net/seedorf-inizia-il-corso-per-allenatori-online-vt6942.html

....sarà un caso?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2013)

Il problema è che Seedorf non ha alcuna autorità per fare l'allenatore, dai.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Maggio 2013)

che cavolata enorme prendere seedorf  berlusconi non capisce niente =_=


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Seedorf non ha alcuna autorità per fare l'allenatore, dai.



A me Seedorf piacerebbe come allenatore ma ora manca di esperienza, perciò sarebbe meglio ne facesse altrove però se Silvio si è messo in testa di volerlo sulla panchina del Milan c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2013)

Di Marzio, ultimissimo aggiornamento: *"Dal Milan filtra fastidio per la comunicazione rilasciata da Seedorf"*


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Marzio, ultimissimo aggiornamento: *"Dal Milan filtra fastidio per la comunicazione rilasciata da Seedorf"*



.....nessun fastidio per le parole di Silvio?


----------



## runner (17 Maggio 2013)

qua comunque mi sa che le idee siano poche e ben confuse su Seedorf....

io non penso certo che verrebbe fischiato sulla nostra panchina


----------



## The Ripper (17 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf è l'allenatore giusto per destabilizzare l'ambiente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me Seedorf piacerebbe come allenatore ma *ora manca di esperienza*, perciò sarebbe meglio ne facesse altrove però se Silvio si è messo in testa di volerlo sulla panchina del Milan c'è poco da fare.


.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Marzio, ultimissimo aggiornamento: *"Dal Milan filtra fastidio per la comunicazione rilasciata da Seedorf"*



Deve chiedere il permesso al Milan per le scelte da compiere nella sua vita?


----------



## Butcher (17 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Marzio, ultimissimo aggiornamento: *"Dal Milan filtra fastidio per la comunicazione rilasciata da Seedorf"*



Ok...se tanto mi da tanto l'anno prossimo ci sarà da piangere.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Seedorf non ha alcuna autorità per fare l'allenatore, dai.



No beh, l'autorità penso sia l'unica cosa che sicuramente non gli manca.
Piuttosto, c'è da capire quanto ne capisca di tattica, ma mentalmente dà sei piste ad allegri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No beh, l'autorità penso sia l'unica cosa che sicuramente non gli manca.
> Piuttosto, c'è da capire quanto ne capisca di tattica, ma mentalmente dà sei piste ad allegri.


No vabbè, con autorità intendevo competenza. Non ha alcuna competenza per fare l'allenatore.


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No vabbè, con autorità intendevo competenza. Non ha alcuna competenza per fare l'allenatore.



Ah scusa non avevo capito. Sì certo ad oggi è un'incognita mostruosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah scusa non avevo capito. Sì certo ad oggi è un'incognita mostruosa.


Anzi, dato che di autorità ne ha da vendere, con un po' di esperienza su qualche panchina potrebbe anche rivelarsi una scommessa interessante. Ad oggi però, fuori dal campo, l'unica esperienza che conta è quella al Monza, la quale non depone certo a suo favore.


----------



## iceman. (18 Maggio 2013)

Pure Conte fece schifo con l'arezzo.
Poi non ha esperienza per me non vuol dire nulla; vedremo subito se avra' la stoffa da grande allenatore o no.

Seedorf ha vinto tutto tipo 3-4 volte, sa cosa ci vuole per vincere.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pure Conte fece schifo con l'arezzo.
> Poi non ha esperienza per me non vuol dire nulla; vedremo subito se avra' la stoffa da grande allenatore o no.
> 
> Seedorf ha vinto tutto tipo 3-4 volte, sa cosa ci vuole per vincere.


Si ha vinto la CL 4 volte con 3 maglie diverse. Tra l'altro parla 6 lingue.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pure Conte fece schifo con l'arezzo.
> Poi non ha esperienza per me non vuol dire nulla; vedremo subito se avra' la stoffa da grande allenatore o no.
> 
> Seedorf ha vinto tutto tipo 3-4 volte, sa cosa ci vuole per vincere.


Aeh... qui stiamo dicendo che prima di arrivare a certi risultati bisogna fare esperienza, di fatto Conte prima di vincere due scudetti di fila ha allenato Arezzo e Siena. Se poi volete che faccia esperienza direttamente da noi, quando non andremo neanche in EL non lamentatevi perché poi sarete i primi a dire "via, cesso, lo odio, che sciagura, do anche un rene per farlo andare via".


Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ha vinto la CL 4 volte con 3 maglie diverse. Tra l'altro parla 6 lingue.


Allora prendiamo un interprete e facciamolo sedere in panchina.


----------



## drama 84 (18 Maggio 2013)

va beh almeno sono già abituato ad ricoprire seedorf di insulti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pure Conte fece schifo con l'arezzo.
> Poi non ha esperienza per me non vuol dire nulla; vedremo subito se avra' la stoffa da grande allenatore o no.
> 
> Seedorf ha vinto tutto tipo 3-4 volte, sa cosa ci vuole per vincere.



ma conte dopo arezzo ha avuto altre esperienze,soprattutto positive

almenochè seedorf non si rivela un fenomeno della panchina,l'anno prossimo facciamo la fine dell'inter quest'anno,segnatevela...se ci va bene della roma


----------



## Jino (18 Maggio 2013)

Credo nessuno metta in dubbio l'intelligenza ,la mentalità vincente e le capacità tattiche di Seedorf. Sicuramente eccezionali. Spero di vederlo sulla nostra panchina un giorno, ma spero questo giorno non sia a luglio. Facesse male per inesperienza bruceremmo un potenziale grande allenatore del domani.


----------



## The P (19 Maggio 2013)

Attnzione a queste dichiarazioni di Seedorf a dicembre:

"Ho sempre pensato che farò l'allenatore, comincerei anche da una big. Ci sarà un modello Seedorf, un mix. Ho avuto la fortuna di lavorare con tutti i più grandi tranne Mourinho. Guardiola? E' un'altra storia: la macchina Barcellona andava a mille già con Rijkaard. E anche prima, quando ero io al Real, al Camp Nou non vedevamo palla".


----------



## The Ripper (19 Maggio 2013)

oddio jino... le capacità tattiche di seedorf non possiamo conoscerle. Negli ultimi anni lo vedevamo dare indicazioni dal campo, ma una cosa è fare questo e altra roba è gestire un intero gruppo. qui nel forum troppo spesso viene sminuito il ruolo dell'allenatore al puro mettere 11 giocatori in campo. Non è così.
Prima di venire al Milan vorrei ALMENO vederlo un paio di anni allenare in altre realtà. Fosse per il tifoso, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarebbe Van Basten, ma Van Basten è tutto fuorché un allenatore DA Milan.
E poi, "se dovesse far male" il problema non è che bruceremmo un potenziale grande allenatore. che ce ne frega a noi di Seedorf? A noi interessa il Milan. Se dovesse far male avremmo buttato ancora una stagione, con tutte le conseguenze che comporterebbe (cessione di giocatori, ripartire da 0 per la terza volta in 4 anni, ecc...).


p.s. la valutazione sul Barça di Guardiola è corretta. Guardiola ha preso in mano una macchina perfezionata da Rijkaard e non ha fatto, tatticamente, nulla di nuovo rispetto all'Olandese. Infatti, il gran merito di Guardiola è stato quello di non cambiare nulla, di far giocare i suoi giocatori come facevano da anni. Infatti la forza del Barça è che gioca a memoria. Non è un caso che i nuovi arrivati (a meno che non si tratti di campioni assoluti capaci di giocare in qualsiasi contesto) ci mettano un po' per entrare nei meccanismi.


----------



## Harvey (19 Maggio 2013)

Ma a parte tutto secondo voi non è troppo orgoglioso/permaloso per fare da guida a gente che fino all'anno scorso aveva come compagni? Io in caso di cambio prenderei una persona totalmente esterna al contesto...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credo nessuno metta in dubbio l'intelligenza ,la mentalità vincente e le capacità tattiche di Seedorf. Sicuramente eccezionali.



Le metto in dubbio io:non c'è nessuna prova dell'intelligenza di Seedorf. In 10 anni di permanenza al Milan non c'è nulla che dimostri che sia "Intelligente". Ha mai detto o fatto qualcosa di particolarmente intelligente? Io dico di no. È stato un buon professionista,su questo non c'è dubbio,ma non capisco perché abbia questo alone di intelligenza,manco fosse Leonardo da Vinci.

Anche sulle conoscenze tattiche ci sarebbe da ridire. Non avendo mai allenato,è lecito dubitare della sua bravura.

Poi si,è un vincente. Ma essere un giocatore vincente non ti rende automaticamente un allenatore vincente. È una cosa irrilevante.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2013)

Gazzetta, fonti vicine a Berlusconi dicono Seedorf


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> oddio jino... le capacità tattiche di seedorf non possiamo conoscerle. Negli ultimi anni lo vedevamo dare indicazioni dal campo, ma una cosa è fare questo e altra roba è gestire un intero gruppo. qui nel forum troppo spesso viene sminuito il ruolo dell'allenatore al puro mettere 11 giocatori in campo. Non è così.
> Prima di venire al Milan vorrei ALMENO vederlo un paio di anni allenare in altre realtà. Fosse per il tifoso, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarebbe Van Basten, ma Van Basten è tutto fuorché un allenatore DA Milan.
> E poi, "se dovesse far male" il problema non è che bruceremmo un potenziale grande allenatore. che ce ne frega a noi di Seedorf? A noi interessa il Milan. Se dovesse far male avremmo buttato ancora una stagione, con tutte le conseguenze che comporterebbe (cessione di giocatori, ripartire da 0 per la terza volta in 4 anni, ecc...).
> 
> ...



Io parlo delle sue conoscenze tattiche che sono indubbiamente enormi, questo in automatico non lo rende in grado di trasmetterle comuque ad un gruppo, ovvio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le metto in dubbio io:non c'è nessuna prova dell'intelligenza di Seedorf. In 10 anni di permanenza al Milan non c'è nulla che dimostri che sia "Intelligente". Ha mai detto o fatto qualcosa di particolarmente intelligente? Io dico di no. È stato un buon professionista,su questo non c'è dubbio,ma non capisco perché abbia questo alone di intelligenza,manco fosse Leonardo da Vinci.
> 
> Anche sulle conoscenze tattiche ci sarebbe da ridire. Non avendo mai allenato,è lecito dubitare della sua bravura.
> 
> Poi si,è un vincente. Ma essere un giocatore vincente non ti rende automaticamente un allenatore vincente. È una cosa irrilevante.



Io parlo di intelligenza nel mondo del pallone. Non ho detto che sia un genio nella vita privata, che sia un genio in chissà quale particolare campo. Ho solo detto che era un giocatore in campo intelligente. Due esempi diametralmente opposti? Seedorf e Boateng. Pensa a loro e capisci cosa intendo per intelligenza calcistica nel campo di gioco. 

Poi sono d'accordo con te che questa dote non lo rende automaticamente un bravo allenatore. Io dico solo che è un calciatore intelligente. Come si vedeva che lo era Leonardo, come lo è Cambiasso, come lo è Xavi, come lo è Maldini, come lo è Del Piero. Questo dico.


----------



## folletto (20 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf è un vincente, ha carisma, non è un fesso qualunque e ha sempre avuto una gran visione del gioco ma questo non significa che sarà un grande allenatore / manager (anche se probabilmente sarà così). Stare in panca è un'altra cosa, il contributo dell'allenatore è anche "psicologicamente" totalmente diverso da quello del calciatore durante la partita e, imho, un minimo di gavetta ci vuole. 
Comunque il punto fondamentale è che, chiunque esso sia, si sappia in tempi brevissimi chi allenerà nella nuova stagione che inizia OGGI e non il giorno del raduno, e che si lavori subito (anzi il lavoro dovrebbe essere già stato iniziato da un bel pò) per colmare le lacune della rosa in ordine di priorità. Chiunque siederà sulla panchina o starà in piedi nell'area tecnica potrà fare ben poco (a meno che non sia dotato di bacchetta magica) con i Nocerini & Co a centrocampo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Sarei felicissimo di un suo approdo in rossonero..!


----------



## Brain84 (20 Maggio 2013)

Non metto in dubbio che Seedorf potrebbe diventare un grandissimo allenatore, quello che metto in dubbio è che lo possa essere già adesso senza nemmeno aver provato sulla sua pelle cosa significhi realmente.

Preferisco tenermi Allegri o al limite prendere un allenatore che conosca già la serie A. La Champions ce la possiamo tranquillamente scordare, dobbiamo puntare allo scudetto e per farlo serve un allenatore che conosca il nostro campionato e il modo di giocarci.


----------



## tequilad (20 Maggio 2013)

Non mi convince


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Non metto in dubbio che Seedorf potrebbe diventare un grandissimo allenatore, quello che metto in dubbio è che lo possa essere già adesso senza nemmeno aver provato sulla sua pelle cosa significhi realmente.
> 
> Preferisco tenermi Allegri o al limite prendere un allenatore che conosca già la serie A. La Champions ce la possiamo tranquillamente scordare, dobbiamo puntare allo scudetto e per farlo serve un allenatore che conosca il nostro campionato e il modo di giocarci.



Potremmo prendere Stramaccioni


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

conosce l ambiente ,è stato un grande giocatore e avrebbe tassotti in seconda a sostenerlo...A parte la juve le altre squadre cambieranno molto Napoli via mazzarri e cavani ,l inter spero sarà demolita ancora per diversi anni e la roma sarà la solita incognita.Solo fiorentina e lazio continueranno nel lavoro di quest anno...quindi le gerarchie potrebbero cambiare per il prox anno.Credo sia il momento giusto per la svolta,per far crescere i nostri giovani con una mentalità di giocare diversa,perchè allegri i suo gioco,con o senza campioni,non rietra nel dna del milan...Mai visto un milan cosi brutto onostamente.Io vorrei montella.Farei davvero un secrificio per lui,e se il berlusca in politica può essere una piaga a livello calcistico mi convice di piu..sacchi e capello alla fine sono state intuizioni sue.Io spero in un addio...su clarence credo possa far bene,il milan è casa sua.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

*Berlusconi ha scelto il nuovo allenatore del Milan. E' Clarence Seedorf.* Così ha voluto il presidente. Allegri andrà alla Roma. E potrebbe esserci anche una *clamorosa rottura con Adriano Galliani*, se continuerà a perorare la causa di Allegri.

Carlo Pellegatti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Maggio 2013)

Un disastro. Sta sfasciando tutto. Ed era già bello che rotto il Milan

Disastro


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Maggio 2013)

Piuttosto tengo Allegri. Ed ho detto tutto.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

Si riprende pure la 10


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2013)

mi sa che mi prendo un anno di pausa...preferisco seguire lo stoccarda ela champions piuttosto ch una squadra diretta allo sfascio,vergogna


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2013)

Un vero allenatore bisogna pagarlo...la solita spending review


----------



## Nivre (21 Maggio 2013)

Ma Seedorf ha mai fatto l'allenatore? No, perche c'è qualcosa che non mi torna


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Maggio 2013)

Ma Benitez faceva schifo?


----------



## jaws (21 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> mi sa che mi prendo un anno di pausa...preferisco seguire lo stoccarda ela champions piuttosto ch una squadra diretta allo sfascio,vergogna



Mi sembra una buona idea per te


----------



## Harvey (21 Maggio 2013)

Adesso Muntari potrà stare tranquillamente in ciabatte quando è in panchina


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Che disastro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Maggio 2013)

ancora non è iniziato il mercato e già parlate di prendervi anni di pausa etc etc....
mamma mia!!siete troppo abituati bene!!tra poco sicuramente sentiremo parlare di non fare abbonamenti,protestare e cose già dette e sentite l'anno scorso


----------



## sheva90 (21 Maggio 2013)

Non ci credo che va via anche Fester.


----------



## jaws (21 Maggio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ancora non è iniziato il mercato e già parlate di prendervi anni di pausa etc etc....
> mamma mia!!siete troppo abituati bene!!tra poco sicuramente sentiremo parlare di non fare abbonamenti,protestare e cose già dette e sentite l'anno scorso



Oltre ovviamente alla retrocessione ormai quasi certa


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2013)

Clarenzio giocatore Manager.. ho sperato per anni di vederlo fuori dalle balle... l'ho odiato come pochi... ora torna e tornerò ad odiarlo...


----------



## Butcher (21 Maggio 2013)

Se Galliani va via possiamo anche chiudere baracca e burattini.


----------



## Tobi (21 Maggio 2013)

Favorevole.. seedorf é molto intelligente


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2013)

cavoli io pensavo che per fare rosicare gli interisti chiamasse Bonolis


----------



## Nivre (21 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Clarenzio giocatore Manager.. ho sperato per anni di vederlo fuori dalle balle... l'ho odiato come pochi... ora torna e tornerò ad odiarlo...




Idem.

A questo punto prendiamoci Ancelotti dico io..


----------



## Ale (21 Maggio 2013)

favorevolissimo a Seedorf, dubito che una collaborazione trentennale come quella tra berlusconi e galliani si possa rompere a causa di Allegri


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2013)

comunque quelli che dicono su a Seedorf (ammesso che sia lui l' allenatore) proprio non vi capisco.....

secondo me siete poco obiettivi, come personalità secondo me andrebbe benissimo


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> favorevolissimo a Seedorf, dubito che una collaborazione trentennale come quella tra berlusconi e galliani si possa rompere a causa di Allegri


Appunto...ricordiamoci che se fosse stato per galliani leonardo non partiva


----------



## Principe (21 Maggio 2013)

Spero che sia il nostro guardiola , vai clarence , van Bommel sarebbe stata la mia scelta come allenatore esordiente , altrimenti avrei preso heynckes come allenatore navigato .


----------



## The P (21 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una buona idea per te



jaws per la miseria, ma come te lo dobbiamo dire?

Non puoi attaccare ogni utente che esprime uno sfogo tacciandolo di non milanismo. Dai per favore... cerca di accettare il contraddittorio. Su... controllati... per favore


----------



## Ale (21 Maggio 2013)

c'e' comunque un possibile aspetto positivo da valutare: Berlusconi avendo scelto l'allenatore, non gli farà mancare qualche acquisto importante.


----------



## jaws (21 Maggio 2013)

Sono molto controllato io, e non sto attaccando nessuno io. E non mi va di andare off topic quindi chiudiamola qua


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> c'e' comunque un possibile aspetto positivo da valutare: Berlusconi avendo scelto l'allenatore, non gli farà mancare qualche acquisto importante.


Mica vero...Un allenatore esordiente non chiede nulla


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque quelli che dicono su a Seedorf (ammesso che sia lui l' allenatore) proprio non vi capisco.....
> 
> secondo me siete poco obiettivi, come personalità secondo me andrebbe benissimo


E' normale avere dubbi su qualcuno che non ha mai allenato in vita sua...
E' ancora sotto contratto come giocatore, tra l'altro.


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> E' normale avere dubbi su qualcuno che non ha mai allenato in vita sua...
> E' ancora sotto contratto come giocatore, tra l'altro.



si certo avere dei dubbi ne ho anche io, ma a me pare che in molti lo critichino in maniera provincialotta come fecero quando giocava (per poi chiedere qualcuno forte tecnicamente in mezzo al campo) 

ovviamente non mi riferisco a te personalmente


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2013)

Prenderei Di canio al volo...peccato che sia fascista ma per il resto non avrei dubbi.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2013)

Sono scettico. Non ci si inventa allenatori, un po' di gavetta per me è fondamentale. Conte prima di diventare Conte ha allenato in serie B e in serie A, Guardiola ha allenato il Barcellona B... Boh, staremo a vedere. Di certo il carisma e la conoscenza del gioco non gli mancano, ma il limite tra essere un Guardiola e essere uno Stramaccioni o un Luis Enrique è molto sottile.


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Prenderei Di canio al volo...peccato che sia *fascista *ma per il resto non avrei dubbi.


Non penso che per Berlusconi sia un problema, anzi...  Comunque Pellegatti non ne azzecca mai mezza. Clarence è ufficialmente bruciato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Maggio 2013)

Disastroso.

Di Canio magari.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

E' il primo allenatore di colore della storia della Serie A


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Maggio 2013)

io sono contento, è ovvio che non ha esperienza, però secondo me può diventare un grande


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' il primo allenatore di colore della storia della Serie A



....ora tutti i leghisti milanisti come faranno?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

Sicuramente ha molto carisma questo è innegabile, bisognerà vedere se possiede tutto il resto, speriamo bene.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Culacchione all'azione!!!





Rido per non piangere.....


----------



## jaws (21 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' il primo allenatore di colore della storia della Serie A



Aggiungerebbe un record ai molti che già possiede


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> c'e' comunque un possibile aspetto positivo da valutare: Berlusconi avendo scelto l'allenatore, non gli farà mancare qualche acquisto importante.



.

Non comprereremo fenomeni, però quantomeno se lui dice A il presidente non fa B...


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Maggio 2013)

Caratterialmente è il più idoneo a gestire i tamarri che abbiamo.

Tatticamente è un'incognita assoluta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Contentissimo, per me si rivelerà un grande.


----------



## Ale (21 Maggio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Non comprereremo fenomeni, però quantomeno se lui dice A il presidente non fa B...



no no, non parlo di fenomeni, parlo di acquisti quantomeno funzionali, le primissime necessita.


----------



## Milo (21 Maggio 2013)

La cavolata del secolo... Prepariamoci a 0 acquisti, fuori dai preliminari e 8* in classifica... Conte x diventare grande nn ha iniziato dalla Juve...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Aggiungerebbe un record ai molti che già possiede



Spero non mi faccia "intossicare l'anima" come nell'ultimo periodo......


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2013)

per prima cosa non c' è nulla di ufficiale

a suo vantaggio: conosce l' ambiente, lavorerà col Tasso che è lì da sempre, conosce il significato della Champions, ha una mentalità vincente e saprà caricare i ragazzi e consigliare i giovani e soprattutto è un professionista serio

a suo svantaggio: non ha mai allenato


----------



## Harvey (21 Maggio 2013)

Il suo ego smisurato sarà un grosso problema secondo me.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> no no, non parlo di fenomeni, parlo di acquisti quantomeno funzionali, le primissime necessita.



Anche secondo me, non era un contraddittorio...

Se Allegri chiede Lazzari, non viene accontentato. Se Seedorf dice che Indi è forte, Quanto meno ci si pensa...

Poi i costi ovviamente rimangono...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2013)

A Seedorf ora manca l'esperienza perciò avrei atteso. Comunque credo che abbia tutte le qualità per allenare il Milan.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A Seedorf ora manca l'esperienza perciò avrei atteso. Comunque credo che abbia poi tutte le qualità per allenare il Milan.



Blu te che sei Admin fai un Topic Ufficiale e Unico sulla questione nuovo allenatore perchè stiamo frammentando le notizie in 3 post diversi, è difficoltoso seguirli tutti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Maggio 2013)

a me va benissimo Seedorf...è un vincente


----------



## jaws (21 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Blu te che sei Admin fai un Topic Ufficiale e Unico sulla questione nuovo allenatore perchè stiamo frammentando le notizie in 3 post diversi, è difficoltoso seguirli tutti.


 [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] hai ricevuto una promozione


----------



## Hammer (21 Maggio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Idem.
> 
> A questo punto prendiamoci Ancelotti dico io..



Non dirlo ti prego


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] hai ricevuto una promozione




....adesso vado a festeggiare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....adesso vado a festeggiare



 aumento di stipendio..


----------



## Petrecte (21 Maggio 2013)

Mancini non aveva mai allenato prima della Lazio....detto ciò è un salto nel buio


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Dovevamo andarci anche l'anno scorso, vedi countdown per il raggiungimento dei 40 punti...



hai ragione, pero boh Van Basten non mi convince, Seedorf ancora non ha il "patentino", non riesco proprio a vederlo allenatore boh, l'unico forse e pippo però manco lui mi convince più di tanto, per me Allegri può andare via pure adesso ma le alternative sono oscene :s


----------



## Principe (21 Maggio 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> La cavolata del secolo... Prepariamoci a 0 acquisti, fuori dai preliminari e 8* in classifica... Conte x diventare grande nn ha iniziato dalla Juve...



Cioè adesso esiste solo conte? Dai ci sono tanto esempi di semi esordienti o di esordienti di successo .


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> aumento di stipendio..



....poi dividiamo Comunque ho chiuso qualche topic per evitare confusione.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Maggio 2013)

state commentando il nulla!!!ma chi ve l'ha detto che seedorf sarà il nuovo allenatore???non c'è 1 notizia che possa far pensare ciò..vi state tutti basando su quello che ha detto pellegatti che è tutto tranne che una fonte affidabile


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Mancini non aveva mai allenato prima della Lazio....detto ciò è un salto nel buio


Ed avrebbe fatto meglio a non iniziare


----------



## The P (21 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me sarà Seedorf il prossimo mister, ma il fatto che l'abbia detto Pellegatti fa abbassare clamorosamente le sue quotazioni.

Pellegatti non ne ha mai presa una, neanche quando si è sbilanciato dando le cose per concluse. Non so come fa.


----------



## ROQ (21 Maggio 2013)

In Italia non ci sono grandi allenatori, basterebbe uno che non fa danni clamorosi tipo fare giocare Bonera e Robinho ogni volta che si reggono in piedi. L'allenatore automatico di PES sarebbe già un enorme passo avanti.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Prenderei Di canio al volo...peccato che sia fascista ma per il resto non avrei dubbi.



Sta mettendo sotto e soppra il Sunderland con multe e divieti, perchè non si impegnano e non hanno voglia di fare niente 
Al Milan sarebbe perfetto


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Maggio 2013)

grossa stupidata. amo seedorf, ha tutto per essere vincente, ma necessita di esperienza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2013)

Nosotti su Sky in collegamento da Via turati ha detto che Gattuso è stato contattato due giorni fa, ma avrebbe rifiutato.

Seedorf in assoluta pole position, al momento rapporti tesissimi tra Galliani e Berlusconi.


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

Galliani deve tutto a Berlusconi ecco perche' non se ne andra'.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nosotti su Sky in collegamento da Via turati ha detto che *Gattuso è stato contattato due giorni fa, ma avrebbe rifiutato.
> *
> Seedorf in assoluta pole position, al momento rapporti tesissimi tra Galliani e Berlusconi.



Meno male...


----------



## Tobi (21 Maggio 2013)

Non credo possa dar fuori anche galliani


----------



## Nivre (21 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Galliani deve tutto a Berlusconi ecco perche' non se ne andra'.




Se Galliani continua a prendere le parti di Allegri mi sa che fa una brutta fine anche lui.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Maggio 2013)

Preferirei Mazzarri e ho detto tutto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Maggio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Preferirei Mazzarri e ho detto tutto.



Esatto, almeno sa cosa vuol dire allenare


----------



## Naruto98 (21 Maggio 2013)

A sky sport paolo assogna ha detto che l'ipotesi donadoni secondo lui sta prendendo sempre più campo.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Mancini non aveva mai allenato prima della Lazio....detto ciò è un salto nel buio



Mancini ha passato un paio di stagioni affianco ad eriksson e, di fatto, era suo vice. Era arrivato a fare l'allenatore giocatore..ovviamente in forma ufficiosa perché in Italia non è consentito. Dopo è andato alla Fiorentina subentrando a Terim. Restò a Firenze un anno e mezzo e poi andò alla Lazio. Quindi, prima di andare alla Fiorentina aveva fatto il vice di Eriksson, e prima di andare alla Lazio aveva allenato (con risultati pessimi, una media da retrocessione) la Fiorentina. 

De Boer, uno dei migliori allenatori in europa a mio avviso, prima di allenare l'Ajax aveva allenato due anni nelle giovanili. Dal giorno del ritiro a quello della sua prima panchina delle giovanili, De Boer ha studiato da allenatore... un paio di annetti... 

Tutta la gente finora accostata al Milan o non ha mai allenato, o ha appena cominciato, o è talmente mediocre come allenatore che farebbe più danni della grandine. 
E' ancor peggio di un salto nel buio secondo me.
Sono molto pessimista.

Per me in ballo comunque ci sono Van basten e Donadoni. Anche se resterei molto deluso da roberto: non ha un bel feeling con berlusconi ed è uno che ho sempre pensato che potesse venire al Milan solo con determinate garanzie.


----------



## Petrecte (21 Maggio 2013)

Galliani sta rischiando grosso a mio avviso,ha tenuto Allegri dopo la scorsa estate , lo ha tenuto dopo l'avvio disastroso di campionato,ora è realisticamente impossibile che Allegri resti(non foss'altro per dignità personale),secondo me tutto sto marasma è dovuto solo al fatto che al momento non ci sono alternative valide ad Allegri .


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nosotti su Sky in collegamento da Via turati ha detto che Gattuso è stato contattato due giorni fa, ma avrebbe rifiutato.
> 
> Seedorf in assoluta pole position, al momento rapporti tesissimi tra Galliani e Berlusconi.



Come avevo scritto ieri, secondo me alla fine è possibile (non probabile, possibile) che vada via anche Galliani


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Clarenzio giocatore Manager.. ho sperato per anni di vederlo fuori dalle balle... l'ho odiato come pochi... ora torna e tornerò ad odiarlo...



Siamo in due. è na vergogna


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2013)

ma no il Gallo alla fine non verrà mai lasciato a casa su due piedi....

al massimo il Berlu gli dirà di piantarla con Allegri (che non gli è simpatico) e di saltare sul carrozzone di soldi che gli è tornata voglia di fare follie sul mercato e gli serve lui per andare a fare le trattative.....


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Siamo in due. è na vergogna



in 3.

L'uomo che ho insultato di più in vita mia. Non credo riuscirei a reggerlo.


----------



## Naruto98 (21 Maggio 2013)

Bo pare che berlusconi si sia ricordato che lui è proprietario del milan, l'ultima volta che l'ha fatto ha portato a milano ibra e robinho (quello vero), anche se entrambi furono acquistati per le elezioni se non erro


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Galliani deve tutto a Berlusconi ecco perche' non se ne andra'.



bè direi che è reciproca la cosa... voglio vedere il milan senza galliani se vinceva tutto uguale.


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2013)

comunque avete un bel coraggio a dire su a Seedorf a mio avviso....


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

I rapporti tra Galliani e Allegri sono tesi perché Galliani c'ha messo la faccia e aveva garantito al tecnico che sarebbe rimasto in caso di terzo posto. Infatti non più di 2 settimane fa Allegri, alla domanda se fosse rimasto o meno al Milan, rispose:" Ho un contratto, *ma nel calcio contano i risultati*", facendo intendere che doveva arrivare terzo per la conferma. Stessa cosa Galliani un paio di settimane prima:"Ho un bel rapporto con Allegri. Un rapporto continuo. *Certo, nel calcio però contano i risultati*."

Praticamente Berlusconi si sta rimangiando la parola, mandando all'aria un accordo preso probabilmente quando si decise di non esonerare Allegri a Ottobre. Tipico. Si chiamano "patti tra galant'uomini" non a caso. Berlusconi non è un galant'uomo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> A sky sport paolo assogna ha detto che l'ipotesi donadoni secondo lui sta prendendo sempre più campo.



No dai...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

Un mio amico a gennaio mi anticipó Saponara e Salamon prima che uscissero le indiscrezioni ( conosce uno a milanello )

Va be' ci stava, non sono giocatoroni, normale ci fosse sentore.


Il problema è che mi disse anche un'altra cosa a cui io scelsi di non credere, troppo lontana la fine della stagione.


Potete immaginare quale sia, non lo dico per fare il fenomeno, non sono sul forum da un giorno...beh io ho paura, una paura nera e culona


----------



## Pamparulez (21 Maggio 2013)

Ragà non scherziamo.. Seedorf NO per mille ovvi motivi!!! Lo spogliatoio è completamente dalla parte di Allegri, che senso ha distruggere una macchina che aveva preso a marciare bene!?!?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2013)

Non ha senso ma nella testa del nano dimostra la sua " supremazia " ... Tu lavori per me e fai come dico io ... Dovete capire che il nano vive in un suo mondo fatto di vallette feste e priorità " politiche " tutte sue ...


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

comunque nell'era berlusconi credo che sia il primo esonero fatto in completo menefreghismo rispetto agli umori dello spogliatoio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*SKY:* il nuovo allenatore del Milan sarà sicuramente un milanista.


Ci credo. Berlusconi conosce solo quelli!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Maggio 2013)

*Agente Seedorf:"Non so nulla di queste voci, per quanto mi riguarda sono solo rumors".*


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Maggio 2013)

Mi affascina molto come scelta. Non sappiamo a cosa andiamo incontro, ma magari può essere la scelta migliore di tutte.

La cosa che mi solleva è che non vedremo più sulla nostra panchina un mediocre come Allegri.
Che ricordiamo, ha pure chiesto il rinnovo, stralol.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Maggio 2013)

Dai, dall'estate mi aspetto Seedorf, Verratti ed un difensore decente. Con questi tre a mio avviso vinciamo lo scudetto


----------



## Dexter (21 Maggio 2013)

io mi auguro arrivi donadoni o mancini,rendetevi conto come sto messo  indipendentemente da quanto sia mediocre,serve un ALLENATORE. di sti ex giocatori con 0 esperienza sulla panchina,come seedorf,inzaghi o gattuso,non ce ne facciamo niente di niente.


----------



## The P (21 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dai, dall'estate mi aspetto Seedorf, Verratti ed un difensore decente. Con questi tre a mio avviso vinciamo lo scudetto



In realtà non siamo così distanti dalla Juve. Abbiamo Balotelli che in questa seri A è un arma in più.

Ma il centrocampo davvero non è all'altezza. Verratti sarebbe una gran cosa, ma ne servirebbe un'altro buono, anche un Nainggollan


----------



## Livestrong (21 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mancini ha passato un paio di stagioni affianco ad eriksson e, di fatto, era suo vice. Era arrivato a fare l'allenatore giocatore..ovviamente in forma ufficiosa perché in Italia non è consentito. Dopo è andato alla Fiorentina subentrando a Terim. Restò a Firenze un anno e mezzo e poi andò alla Lazio. Quindi, prima di andare alla Fiorentina aveva fatto il vice di Eriksson, e prima di andare alla Lazio aveva allenato (con risultati pessimi, una media da retrocessione) la Fiorentina.
> 
> De Boer, uno dei migliori allenatori in europa a mio avviso, prima di allenare l'Ajax aveva allenato due anni nelle giovanili. Dal giorno del ritiro a quello della sua prima panchina delle giovanili, De Boer ha studiato da allenatore... un paio di annetti...
> 
> ...


Ad alti livelli serve più che altro gente con le palle, come mourinho, ferguson, capello e compagnia cantante.

Certo, poi ci sono gli innovatori come Sacchi o Guardiola, ma onestamente L'allenatore deve fare meno danni possibile secondo me, deve più che altro saper tenere per le palle lo spogliatoio, cosa che allegri non Sa Fare (basta vedere la questione El Shaarawi)


----------



## Livestrong (21 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> In realtà non siamo così distanti dalla Juve. Abbiamo Balotelli che in questa seri A è un arma in più.
> 
> Ma il centrocampo davvero non è all'altezza. Verratti sarebbe una gran cosa, ma ne servirebbe un'altro buono, anche un Nainggollan



Non chiediamo troppo


----------



## Albijol (21 Maggio 2013)

Non ho capito perché non vi va bene Donadoni. Tranne col Napoli ha fatto bene dovunque.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Maggio 2013)

Serve un investimento pesante a centrocampo e poi ce la giochiamo con tutti.
E serve uno che ci sappia far giocare a calcio. E Seedorf mi affascina parecchio come idea, ha le idee parecchio chiare.

Voglio vederlo in ciabatte in panchina!


----------



## The P (21 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non chiediamo troppo



Possiamo rinunciare all'altro difensore. Mexes e Zapata del finale di stagione sono tanta roba 

Scherzi a parte, se B. ha preso davvero in antipatia Allegri spenderà imho. Lui deve avere ragione, sempre.


----------



## Dexter (21 Maggio 2013)

donadoni rispetto a seedorf è ferguson. quantomeno è uno che ha già un po' di anni sulle panchine..


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

Attendo cristiano ronaldo


----------



## Livestrong (21 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Possiamo rinunciare all'altro difensore. Mexes e Zapata del finale di stagione sono tanta roba
> 
> Scherzi a parte, se B. ha preso davvero in antipatia Allegri spenderà imho. Lui deve avere ragione, sempre.



Non é un particolare da sottovalutare infatti, é risaputo che Seedorf e Berlusconi abbiano un ottimo rapporto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non ho capito perché non vi va bene Donadoni. Tranne col Napoli ha fatto bene dovunque.



Ma hai mai visto il gioco delle squadre di Donadoni? E' di una noia imbarazzante.


----------



## The P (21 Maggio 2013)

Io sono scettico sui calciatori che partono subito ad allenare, ma ho il sentore che Seedorf è uno che una squadra la sa far giocare. 

Non tanto quello degli ultimi anni che voleva fare il trequartista, ma quello di pochi anni prima era un giocatore che in campo sapeva far tutto e che ha ricoperto tutti i ruoli del centrocampo, persino il centrocampista davanti la difesa con la Samp.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

Più di tutto mi preoccupa la gestione di Mario.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ad alti livelli serve più che altro gente con le palle, come mourinho, ferguson, capello e compagnia cantante.
> 
> Certo, poi ci sono gli innovatori come Sacchi o Guardiola, ma onestamente L'allenatore deve fare meno danni possibile secondo me, deve più che altro saper tenere per le palle lo spogliatoio, *cosa che allegri non Sa Fare (basta vedere la questione El Shaarawi)*


non concordo quasi su nulla. la parte in neretto poi è una supposizione tua immagino.

E poi, occhio: essere presuntuosi non significa avere "le palle".


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Clarenzio giocatore Manager.. ho sperato per anni di vederlo fuori dalle balle... l'ho odiato come pochi... ora torna e tornerò ad odiarlo...



come non quotarti.


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dai, dall'estate mi aspetto Seedorf, Verratti ed un difensore decente. Con questi tre a mio avviso vinciamo lo scudetto



si hai pienamente ragione è così che si deve ragionare nel calcio moderno

p.s. colgo l' occasione per scusarmi se tempo fa sono stato un po' suscettibile con te


----------



## Livestrong (21 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non concordo quasi su nulla. la parte in neretto poi è una supposizione tua immagino.
> 
> E poi, occhio: essere presuntuosi non significa avere "le palle".



C'é poco da supporre, se il tuo secondo miglior giocatore lo lasci in panchina per far spazio a Robinho (nella partita più importante della stagione) é evidente che hai qualche problema personale con lui, come aveva fatto trasparire lo stesso El Shaarawi dopo la panchina con il Napoli.

Seedorf ha giocato nei migliori club del Mondo, dove si é imposto come uno dei migliori centrocampisti del globo. Un po di carattere deve averlo di sicuro, che dici?


----------



## The P (21 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Più di tutto mi preoccupa la gestione di Mario.



Ecco, qui hai toccato un bel punto.

Seedorf è uno che un caratterino. Mario idem. Speriamo bene va.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Maggio 2013)

Ma Mario la rispetta la gente con le palle. Basta vedere il rapporto che aveva con Mancini, si scannavano ogni giorno ma Balotelli l'ha sempre definito come il miglior allenatore che avesse mai avuto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Maggio 2013)

comunque non dimentichiamo che ci sarebbe anche tassotti che ha lavorato sia con ancelotti,allegri e leonardo e qualcosa deve aver imparato!!sicuramente seedorf,soprattutto all'inizio avrebbe un ottimo aiuto!


----------



## Principe (21 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ad alti livelli serve più che altro gente con le palle, come mourinho, ferguson, capello e compagnia cantante.
> 
> Certo, poi ci sono gli innovatori come Sacchi o Guardiola, ma onestamente L'allenatore deve fare meno danni possibile secondo me, deve più che altro saper tenere per le palle lo spogliatoio, cosa che allegri non Sa Fare (basta vedere la questione El Shaarawi)



Quotone


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

Le frasi dei giocatori "e' come un padre" "farei di tutto per farlo restare" a mio avviso lasciano il tempo che trovano. 
Elsharaawy per me non lo puo' vedere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf è un padreterno, una primadonna, prima che uno con le palle.


Che poi quelle ad Allegri proprio non mancano


----------



## Livestrong (21 Maggio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> comunque non dimentichiamo che ci sarebbe anche tassotti che ha lavorato sia con ancelotti,allegri e leonardo e qualcosa deve aver imparato!!sicuramente seedorf,soprattutto all'inizio avrebbe un ottimo aiuto!



Tassotti che avrebbe dimostrato per essere considerato un grande vice? Se seedorf lo vuole resti pure, in caso contrario può anche salutare senza problemi imho


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Maggio 2013)

Allegri per me non è un grande allenatore e ha i suoi difetti però dai Seedorf.. Questo era peggio di un tarzanello già quando giocava. Da dirigente (del Monza) ha fatto disastri, immagino già cosa potrebbe fare in panchina.
Inoltre è il cocco del presidente, cosa che mi fa rabbrividire.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> C'é poco da supporre, se il tuo secondo miglior giocatore lo lasci in panchina per far spazio a Robinho (nella partita più importante della stagione) é evidente *che hai qualche problema personale con lui, *come aveva fatto trasparire lo stesso El Shaarawi dopo la panchina con il Napoli.
> 
> Seedorf ha giocato nei migliori club del Mondo, dove si é imposto come uno dei migliori centrocampisti del globo. Un po di carattere deve averlo di sicuro, che dici?



così tanti problemi da essere il giocatore più utilizzato, anche nel periodo più buio (2 gol nelle ultime 25 partite). E' stato così asino nei rapporti con lo spogliatoio che dopo 8 giornate era in piena zona retrocessione e alla fine del girone di ritorno era in lotta per il terzo posto.


Ma cosa c'entra il fatto che Seedorf ha vinto tutto e ha giocato nel Milan, scusa??? Ma il giocatore più forte della storia del calcio è un grande allenatore? non mi pare! Il più grande numero 9 della storia del calcio è un grande allenatore? No. Il giocatore che ha giocato per oltre 20 anni nel Milan andando in B per poi vincere scudetti e coppe campioni è un grande allenatore? no. Ruud Gullit è un grande allenatore? no.
qui non si parla di carattere, ma di CAPACITA'. 
Pure Serse Cosmi ha carattere, pure Malesani, pure De Neri. E pure Klopp.... Ma Klopp da giocatore ha avuto una grande carriera? Ma proprio per nulla! 

A che ti serve il carattere se non hai le capacità? Come fai a sapere se hai le capacità se non hai mai provato ad allenare? come facciamo NOI a saperlo? Ad oggi Seedorf sulla panchina del Milan è un salto nel buio completo.

Penso di non aver mai visto una cosa del genere in una grande società che, tra l'altro, si gioca una fetta consistente della stagione già a metà agosto.



> Elsharaawy per me non lo puo' vedere.


el shaarawy è un ragazzo intelligente e sa benissimo quanto deve dare ad allegri. appena arrivato al milan il faraone faceva il ***.zone col pallone (e lo dichiarò lui stesso). allegri non solo l'ha messo in riga, ma l'ha anche trasformato in un giocatore da serie A. la scorsa estate, se non ti ricordi, si parlava di prestito al Genoa....come se non bastasse allegri gli ha messo in mano il Milan, quando non doveva essere lui il trascinatore (Robinho, Pato, Pazzini, Bojan, Boateng... questi erano i primi nelle gerarchie). In un'intervista a SKY i genitori di El Shaarawy hanno pubblicamente ringraziato Allegri per "il lavoro umano, prima che sportivo, fatto su Stephan".


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

*Parla l'agente di Seedorf:"Mi chiedete se Seedorf sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Io non so nulla riguardo queste voci. Per quanto ne so, al momento sono solo rumors".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> così tanti problemi da essere il giocatore più utilizzato, anche nel periodo più buio (2 gol nelle ultime 25 partite). E' stato così asino nei rapporti con lo spogliatoio che dopo 8 giornate era in piena zona retrocessione e alla fine del girone di ritorno era in lotta per il terzo posto.
> 
> 
> Ma cosa c'entra il fatto che Seedorf ha vinto tutto e ha giocato nel Milan, scusa??? Ma il giocatore più forte della storia del calcio è un grande allenatore? non mi pare! Il più grande numero 9 della storia del calcio è un grande allenatore? No. Il giocatore che ha giocato per oltre 20 anni nel Milan andando in B per poi vincere scudetti e coppe campioni è un grande allenatore? no. Ruud Gullit è un grande allenatore? no.
> ...


Amen


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tassotti che avrebbe dimostrato per essere considerato un grande vice? Se seedorf lo vuole resti pure, in caso contrario può anche salutare senza problemi imho



ah niente con Cesare Maldini ha ripreso in mano la situazione nel 2001 (anno tra l' altro dello storico 6 - 0 con l' inter)
con Ancelotti ha dato tantissimo portando avanti il progetto del nuovo modulo con Pirlo basso
con Leonardo diciamo che i cambi nel girone d' andata li ha decisi lui
con Allegri penso che un ottimo lavoro di base all' inizio lo abbia fatto e anche non poche dritte su come gestire i senatori

poi vabè se si vuole screditare oppure minimizzare il lavoro di uno che è al Milan da più tempo del Berlusca facciamo pure


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Maggio 2013)

Comunque,a me spaventa una cosa: il fatto che si stia facendo strada l'idea che qualora Seedorf dovesse arrivare,allora Berlusconi gli regalerebbe subito un paio di grandi giocatori,visto che sono in buoni rapporti.

Ecco,chi pensa: "evabbè prendiamo Seedorf così poi Berlusconi gli regala Strootman/Robben/Eriksen",per me,non ha capito nulla.

Berlusconi non spende i soldi perché gli stanno antipatici gli allenatori. Non gli spende perché non può farlo e basta. E comunque,se Seedorf dovesse fallire,non esiterebbe ad esonerarlo ed a dire che era stato assunto da Galliani. Come fa sempre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2013)

L Emilio fede d Olanda è il secondo miglior soprannome della storia di MW ... Il primo è oddo nove feci


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non spende i soldi perché gli stanno antipatici gli allenatori. Non gli spende perché non può farlo e basta. E comunque,se Seedorf dovesse fallire,non esiterebbe ad esonerarlo ed a dire che era stato assunto da Galliani. Come fa sempre.



Il tuo ragionamento fila, nulla da dire.


Ma dimentichi una cosa, Berlusconi muore dalla voglia di sentirsi dire che aveva ragione


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Più di tutto mi preoccupa la gestione di Mario.



basta che lo fai giocare non ci sono problemi


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L Emilio fede d Olanda è il secondo miglior soprannome della storia di MW ... Il primo è oddo nove feci


Credo anche che condurrebbe un TG meglio dell'originale



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> basta che lo fai giocare non ci sono problemi


mah, speriamo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento fila, nulla da dire.
> 
> 
> Ma dimentichi una cosa, Berlusconi muore dalla voglia di sentirsi dire che aveva ragione



Se Berlusconi fosse stata una persona coerente,sarebbe stato lecito aspettarsi un calciomercato importante,giusto per mettere in mano a Seedorf una squadra forte,e par fargli ottenere grandi risultati,così da prendersi tutto il merito per l'intuizione.

Temo,però,che Silvio voglia prendere la strada più economica.
Non prenderà nessuno,e se Seedorf fallirà,dirà che il buon Clarence era un pallino di Galliani.

Lo fa sempre. Sempre.

È un presidente super invasivo,eppure sostiene di aver scelto solo DUE allenatori in 27 anni: Sacchi e Capello (ma guarda un po',ha scelto proprio i due più vincenti!). Ovviamente i vari Tabarez,Terim,Zaccheroni e soci sono stati presi da Galliani.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tassotti che avrebbe dimostrato per essere considerato un grande vice? Se seedorf lo vuole resti pure, in caso contrario può anche salutare senza problemi imho



non ho detto che tassotti sia un grande vice,ma avendo lavorato con diversi allenatori qualcosa saprà sicuramente trasmettere


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me quelli che descrivono Seedorf come un Emilio Fede d'Olanda non hanno ben presente il personaggio Seedorf. E' un uomo dall'ego smisurato e molto orgoglioso, alla prima frecciata di Berlusconi risponderebbe per le rime in stile Leo. Anche il brasiliano doveva essere il maggiordomo del presidente e alla fine è diventato quello che lo ha maggiormente contrastato. Con Seedorf finirebbe uguale. Allegri e Ancelotti sono più diplomatici, anche perchè il primo aveva tutto da perdere nei primi anni al Milan. Seedorf no, anche perchè avrebbe l'attenuante dell'inespereinza. E poi non ha chiesto lui di diventare allenatore, per cui se lo fa e viene criticato non ha motivo di tacere e può prendere e andersene a fare il manager da qualche altra parte magari sbattendo la porta e con i tifosi, come con Leo ed Allegri, dalla sua parte. Se Berlusconi vuole uno che stia zitto e subisca Van Basten è perfetto.


----------



## 2515 (21 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf non ha neanche finito il corso per fare l'allenatore, nel milan dovrebbe essere il capo allenatore di altri 7 allenatori dalla primavera in giù e gestire tutto questo. Ma vi sembra in grado di farlo? Io a uno appena laureato in legge non gli faccio fare il giudice della corte suprema.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Seedorf non ha neanche finito il corso per fare l'allenatore, nel milan dovrebbe essere il capo allenatore di altri 7 allenatori dalla primavera in giù e gestire tutto questo. Ma vi sembra in grado di farlo? Io a uno appena laureato in legge non gli faccio fare il giudice della corte suprema.



stiamo parlando sempre di calcio, è stato un calciatore importante e ha avuto allenatori vincenti mica come allegri che il suo miglior allenatore è stato galeone ed era abituato a livelli di serie b e c, qualcosa deve avere appreso essendo anche una persona intelligente certo l'inesperienza ci può essere per forza


----------



## 2515 (21 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stiamo parlando sempre di calcio, è stato un calciatore importante e ha avuto allenatori vincenti mica come allegri che il suo miglior allenatore è stato galeone ed era abituato a livelli di serie b e c, qualcosa deve avere appreso essendo anche una persona intelligente certo l'inesperienza ci può essere per forza



Complimenti per il ragionamento da ignorante totale. Gullit è un grande allenatore? No. Sacchi era un fenomeno da calciatore! No, era un signor nessuno. Capello era un fortissimo giocatore? Klopp? Ferguson? Lippi (che ha vinto pure un mondiale)? Non c'entra una mazza chi ti ha allenato o dove hai giocato, o sei capace o non sei capace. Punto e basta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Complimenti per il ragionamento da ignorante totale. Gullit è un grande allenatore? No. Sacchi era un fenomeno da calciatore! No, era un signor nessuno. Capello era un fortissimo giocatore? Klopp? Ferguson? Lippi (che ha vinto pure un mondiale)? Non c'entra una mazza chi ti ha allenato o dove hai giocato, o sei capace o non sei capace. Punto e basta.



ma che c'entra?? lui ha visto allenare grandi allenatori, qualcosa deve avere appreso non è che perchè non ha il patentino vuol dire che sia inesperto totalmente, come dici tu poi o sei capace o non sei capace e questo lui lo deve dimostrare, è indubbio però che essere stato allenato da grandi allenatori è una cosa di cui può certamente e fare tesoro e lo puo aiutare tantissimo


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il fatto che Seedorf ha vinto tutto e ha giocato nel Milan, scusa??? Ma il giocatore più forte della storia del calcio è un grande allenatore? non mi pare! Il più grande numero 9 della storia del calcio è un grande allenatore? No. Il giocatore che ha giocato per oltre 20 anni nel Milan andando in B per poi vincere scudetti e coppe campioni è un grande allenatore? no. Ruud Gullit è un grande allenatore? no.
> qui non si parla di carattere, ma di CAPACITA'.
> Pure Serse Cosmi ha carattere, pure Malesani, pure De Neri. E pure Klopp.... Ma Klopp da giocatore ha avuto una grande carriera? Ma proprio per nulla!
> 
> ...




 esattamente il mio pensiero!!! in aggiunta penso che la riconoscenza sia la cavolata più grande che esista quando c'è da giudicare obiettivamente il presente!!! l'esempio principe è il megalomane. Lo ringrazierò sempre per gli stupendi anni novanta, ma adesso è il nostro principale cancro!!! stessa cosa fu per ancelotti quando finì il suo ciclo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Complimenti per il ragionamento da ignorante totale.



*Allora o ti dai una calmata o finisci al fresco. Voglio ricordati che ti sei già preso un ban di un mese.

qui nessuno è ignorante *


----------



## Livestrong (21 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il fatto che Seedorf ha vinto tutto e ha giocato nel Milan, scusa??? Ma il giocatore più forte della storia del calcio è un grande allenatore? non mi pare! Il più grande numero 9 della storia del calcio è un grande allenatore? No. Il giocatore che ha giocato per oltre 20 anni nel Milan andando in B per poi vincere scudetti e coppe campioni è un grande allenatore? no. Ruud Gullit è un grande allenatore? no.
> qui non si parla di carattere, ma di CAPACITA'.
> Pure Serse Cosmi ha carattere, pure Malesani, pure De Neri. E pure Klopp.... Ma Klopp da giocatore ha avuto una grande carriera? Ma proprio per nulla!
> 
> ...



Di fronte al paragone Cosmi - Seedorf tolgo il disturbo. Per inciso, non ho mai scritto che il semplice fatto di essere stato un campione comporti l'essere un grande allenatore. Dico solo che ha giocato nei migliori club al mondo, allenato da ottimi allenatori, giocando in grandiosi stadi. Se uno cosi non ha carattere non so davvero chi ce l'abbia, detto fuori dai denti


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2013)

Ag. Seedorf: "Milan? Non so nulla di queste voci"


----------



## Livestrong (21 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ah niente con Cesare Maldini ha ripreso in mano la situazione nel 2001 (anno tra l' altro dello storico 6 - 0 con l' inter)
> con Ancelotti ha dato tantissimo portando avanti il progetto del nuovo modulo con Pirlo basso
> con Leonardo diciamo che i cambi nel girone d' andata li ha decisi lui
> con Allegri penso che un ottimo lavoro di base all' inizio lo abbia fatto e anche non poche dritte su come gestire i senatori
> ...


Io onestamente non vedo grandi meriti in quello che dici tu. É stato il vice di un discreto allenatore in anni in cui avevamo campioni in rosa, é questa la sua grande dote, secondo me ovviamente. Lo si tiene con la scusa che, essendo stato un terzino discreto, possa insegnare ad altri a farlo: Abate ha sempre gli stessi limiti che aveva due anni fa, antonini é rimasto un bidone.... Non dico tanto, ma almeno i cross avrebbe potuto insegnarglieli


----------



## Livestrong (21 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque,a me spaventa una cosa: il fatto che si stia facendo strada l'idea che qualora Seedorf dovesse arrivare,allora Berlusconi gli regalerebbe subito un paio di grandi giocatori,visto che sono in buoni rapporti.
> 
> Ecco,chi pensa: "evabbè prendiamo Seedorf così poi Berlusconi gli regala Strootman/Robben/Eriksen",per me,non ha capito nulla.
> 
> Berlusconi non spende i soldi perché gli stanno antipatici gli allenatori. Non gli spende perché non può farlo e basta. E comunque,se Seedorf dovesse fallire,non esiterebbe ad esonerarlo ed a dire che era stato assunto da Galliani. Come fa sempre.


Tutto giusto, ma se il budget normale sarebbe 10, il budget con allegri in panchina sarebbe 0.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Maggio 2013)

Non credo che la squadra verrà rinforzata più di tanto.
E non credo che con una squadra più o meno come quella di quest'anno sia tanto facile fare meglio, anzi, l'anno prossimo a mio avviso la lotta per il secondo/terzo posto sarà molto più competitiva e combattuta (Inter e Roma difficilmente ripeteranno le stesse ultime stagioni).
Perché azzardare Seedorf, che oltretutto non ha mai allenato, quando ci si gioca i preliminari di Champions (con i nostri giocatori migliori che partecipano tutti alla Confederations tra l'altro)?
E' stato un grande giocatore ma cosa ne sappiamo non solo se sarà un grande allenatore, ma proprio se sarà in grado di farlo?
Gli ultimi allenatori "azzardati" sono stati Sacchi e Capello e hanno fatto la storia del Milan, su questo non ci sono dubbi.
Ma che squadra avevano?


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Maggio 2013)

Pensandoci un attimo però se Allegri rimanesse sarebbe sul filo del rasoio tutto l'anno e di sicuro il berlu non gli farebbe mai un mercato come si deve.

Pur con tutti i contro, che a mio avviso ad oggi sono preponderanti, l'arrivo di Clarence potrebbe spingere il bres a fare acquisti di un certo livello. Mi meraviglierei non mettesse in mano al suo allenatore del cuore una squadra competitiva. Forse c'è da augurarsi questo in tempo di vacche magre.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Di fronte al paragone Cosmi - Seedorf tolgo il disturbo. Per inciso, non ho mai scritto che il semplice fatto di essere stato un campione comporti l'essere un grande allenatore. Dico solo che ha giocato nei migliori club al mondo, allenato da ottimi allenatori, giocando in grandiosi stadi. Se uno cosi non ha carattere non so davvero chi ce l'abbia, detto fuori dai denti



ma togli pure il disturbo se vuoi, ma ad oggi cosa ha fatto Clarence Seedorf in panchina più di Serse Cosmi oltre ad andarci in pantofole? Se vai da Serse Cosmi e gli dici "Oh, Seedorf è un allenatore migliore di te" ti ride in faccia! Che ha carattere non me ne può fregar di meno  Deve avere le capacità per allenare. Punto. 
Anche il carattere da giocatore è una cosa, quello da allenatore è un'altra. Una roba è gestire 30 persone ogni giorno, una cosa è pensare al tuo corpo e alla partita che dovrai giocare. Un allenatore non si limita a mettere 11 giocatori in campo. C'è un lavoro settimanale, professionale e umano, forse ancor più importante.
Far parte di un gruppo (anche se sei un senatore) è una cosa. Esserne responsabile è ben altro.

Per questo dico che Seedorf per me è la scelta peggiore tra quelle indicate. Perché è un salto nel buio.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ma se il budget normale sarebbe 10, il budget con allegri in panchina sarebbe 0.



anche questo non possiamo saperlo ed è una supposizione.
non più tardi di 4 mesi fa abbiamo speso 20mln per Balotelli.

Poi, anche se allenatore nuovo "paradossalmente" dovesse significare più soldi sul mercato non è detto che vengano investiti bene.
Tutte supposizioni alle quali, ad oggi, non possiamo dare conferma.


p.s. a "sensazione" nemmeno il rapporto con i giovani mi convince da parte di Seedorf.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

Di Marzio:

*Seedorf* in *pole position* per la panchina del Milan. Domani mattina verrà formalizzato il divorzio con Allegri. In serata si è parlato anche di Roberto *Mancini* e di Devis *Mangia*, ma non ci sono riscontri. Per Seedorf è pronto un *contratto di 3 anni*.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Roberto Mancini manco morto.
Devis Mangia potrebbe risultare bravo.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Maggio 2013)

In confronto alle altre ipotesi, Mangia mi sembra Capello. A questo punto non mi dispiacerebbe....Tra l'altro è uno che sia con le giovanili che con l'under ha fatto molto bene con i giovani.


----------



## Ale (21 Maggio 2013)

mangia è sotto contratto..


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio:
> 
> *Seedorf* in *pole position* per la panchina del Milan. Domani mattina verrà formalizzato il divorzio con Allegri. In serata si è parlato anche di Roberto *Mancini* e di Devis *Mangia*, ma non ci sono riscontri. Per Seedorf è pronto un *contratto di 3 anni*.



.


----------



## Aphex (21 Maggio 2013)

Tempo fa uscì anche la notizia che Mangia fosse sponsorizzato da Sacchi, che lo raccomandò a Galliani in tempi non sospetti...Ricordo male ?


----------



## Nivre (21 Maggio 2013)

Allora mi sa proprio che sara Seedorf il nostro nuovo allenatore, anzi il non allenatore.


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

Ma quale mancini ...


----------



## gabuz (21 Maggio 2013)

Se qualcuno al Milan ha davvero pensato a Mancini dovrebbe essere licenziato in tronco.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

*Maroni:"So chi è il nuovo allenatore del Milan, ma non lo dico. Se ero contento quando ho saputo il nome? Sì."*


----------



## Ale (21 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Maroni:"So chi è il nuovo allenatore del Milan, ma non lo dico. Se ero contento quando ho saputo il nome? Sì."*



che razza di gente c'e' in giro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

Basta con queste pagliacciate!


----------



## Nivre (22 Maggio 2013)

Non sono un fan di Allegri, però un pò mi dispiace. Lo stanno trattando da cani


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Pedulla' ha confermato "Domani mattina allegri e il milan si separeranno"


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2013)

Pedullà: "Allegri ha avuto contatti col Napoli, ma ha scelto la Roma"


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

La *Gazzetta dello Sport *in edicola oggi sul nuovo allenatore del Milan:
*
Berlusconi spinge per Seedorf, Galliani valuta Van Basten e Allegri tratta la buonuscita. E' vicinissimo alla Roma.

*


----------



## MisterBet (22 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Maroni:"So chi è il nuovo allenatore del Milan, ma non lo dico. Se ero contento quando ho saputo il nome? Sì."*



Se piace ad un esponente della Lega Nord come Maroni allora non è Seedorf...


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Se piace ad un esponente della Lega Nord come Maroni allora non è Seedorf...



eheheheh

ahimè sarà Seedorf o Van Basten o Inzaghi. Di fisso.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

*La Manager di Seedorf è in viaggio verso il Brasile. *


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Per me la scelta di Seedorf sarebbe un azzardo. Troppo grande per essere corso con questa rosa e con la stagione che inizierà a Ferragosto. Intendiamoci, secondo me Seedorf potrebbe rivelarsi un grandissimo allenatore, ma chi lo può sapere? Soprattutto, saprà essere un grande allenatore da subito? Potrebbe diventarlo, ma a noi serve dannatamente che lo sia già al 15 Agosto 2013. Se usciamo dalla Champions che senso ha avuto la rincorsa che abbiamo fatto quest'anno? Nessuno. A quel punto tanto valeva arrivare quarti.

Ad oggi l'unica cosa di cui siamo sicuri (a parte il fatto che è stato per noi importantissimo da giocatore e che ha veramente le palle quadrate) è che ha fallito in maniera più che misera da dirigente del Monza (di cui fra l'altro mi pare avesse anche una quota societaria), e non è un bel biglietto da visita sinceramente. Da quel che ho sentito molti dei soci che avevano rilevato la squadra con lui si sono defilati per "problemi caratteriali". Lo stesso Costacurta (mi pare) poco tempo fa ha detto che non è possibile dialogare con lui, che vuole sempre avere ragione. E questa non è assolutamente una qualità per essere un buon allenatore per me. Se ci siamo lamentati (spesso anche giustamente) della cocciutaggine di Allegri mi sa che non cambierà molto con Seedorf.


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Pure la buonuscita? Ringrazi che gli e' stata data l'opportunita' di allenare una grande.

Vabbe' tanto e' finita. Ma piuttosto non capisco perche' fester non voglia seedorf, i rapporti dovrebbero essere ottimi


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Manager di Seedorf è in viaggio verso il Brasile. *



la manger? E chi sarebbe, che fa? Oggi non aveva parlato un procuratore "uomo"? 

Cmq questo ci costerà un mese di attesa del patentino


----------



## MisterBet (22 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me coadiuvato dal Tasso è un azzardo ma un azzardo molto intrigante...


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

In una foto recente l'ho visto con cappellino, occhiali da ole, auricolare e collana al collo ahahah


----------



## SololaMaglia (22 Maggio 2013)

Licenziare un allenatore e un uomo vero come Allegri, per mettere in panchina un montato col patentino preso al Cepu, che sciagura...


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Se le cose andranno bene dopo non salite sul carro


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La *Gazzetta dello Sport *in edicola oggi sul nuovo allenatore del Milan:
> *
> Berlusconi spinge per Seedorf, Galliani valuta Van Basten e Allegri tratta la buonuscita. E' vicinissimo alla Roma.
> 
> *



.


----------



## Nivre (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma a questo punto il Tasso rimarrà a fare anche il secondo di Seedorf ? Rotfl


----------



## MisterBet (22 Maggio 2013)

Il Corriere dice che potrebbe seguire Allegri alla Roma, spero nella bufala di Furio Fedele...il ruolo del Tasso potrebbe essere ancora più importante del normale in caso arrivasse Seedorf (ma anche Inzaghi...)...


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (22 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf è stat un grandissimo fuoriclasse e senza dubbio è una persona molto intelligente.
Se prendiamo lui, spero con tutto il cuore che abbiamo un gigantesco mega **** che abbia un talento naturale nel fare l'allenatore!
Altrimenti, senza esperienza, siamo allo sbando totale....
Poi secondo me l'età di Berlusconi, per fare na scelta del genere, lo può benissimo giustificare che è in piena Demenza Senile...


----------



## Ale (22 Maggio 2013)

io sono assolutamente favorevole all'allontanamento anche di tassotti. Suil corriere comunque si parla anche di maldini


----------



## sheva90 (22 Maggio 2013)

Qua si rischia di fare la fine dell'Inter di Stramaccioni.


----------



## Albijol (22 Maggio 2013)

Sono preoccupatissimo, in questo momento Allegri mi sembra un Klopp più donnaiolo


----------



## jaws (22 Maggio 2013)

Provo a fare un riepilogo su Seedorf
Pro:
-Grande Carisma
-E' un vincente
-Ha giocato in 4 campionati diversi quindi conosce varie tattiche di gioco
-E' sempre stato un esempio per i compagni di squadra
-Conosce lo spogliatoio

Contro:
-Zero esperienza
-Forse troppa personalità
-Rapporti difficili con la tifoseria già pronta a fischiarlo come ai bei tempi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Provo a fare un riepilogo su Seedorf
> Pro:
> -Grande Carisma
> -E' un vincente
> ...



talmente professionale che stava in panchina con le ciabatte , pero c'è da dire che muntari l'ha preso d'esempio


----------



## Albijol (22 Maggio 2013)

Cmq tra Van Basten e Seedorf tutta la vita il culacchione nero.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Seedorf è una scelta intrigante, ma secondo me un azzardo che rischiamo di pagare carissimo, avremmo bisogno di un allenatore che insegna calcio. Poi ripeto, l'unica esperienza sulla quale ci possiamo, ad oggi, basare, è quella da dirigente del Monza, e vediamo come è andata a finire.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Provo a fare un riepilogo su Seedorf
> -E' sempre stato un esempio per i compagni di squadra



Su questo non sono del tutto d'accordo. Oltre che l'episodio, già citato, delle ciabatte, ricordo una volta che Ancelotti lo spostò a partita in corso da trequartista a mezzala e lui rimase dietro le punte fregandosene. Poi, dopo che Ancelotti infuriato lo sostituì, uscì con uno sdegnoso sguardo di superiorità dalla parte opposta del campo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi non mi stancherò mai di dirlo.... fare l'allenatore non corrisponde all essere stati grandi giocatori... Sììììììììììììdorf senza dubbio è stato un buon giorncatore ma dare per scontato che sappia gestire 30 ragazzi mi pre esagerato....

per il resto l' Emilio Fede d' Olanda rientra pienamente nei parametri del nano... persona dedita a lui al 100% ....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non mi stancherò mai di dirlo.... fare l'allenatore non corrisponde all essere stati grandi giocatori...* Sììììììììììììdorf senza dubbio è stato un buon giorncatore* ma dare per scontato che sappia gestire 30 ragazzi mi pre esagerato....
> 
> per il resto l' Emilio Fede d' Olanda rientra pienamente nei parametri del nano... persona dedita a lui al 100% ....



Per me è stato un Campione, altro che buon. Il Miglior Seedorf è ai livelli di Xavi e Iniesta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Comunque non appena Sara Tommasi ha fatto quella dichiarazione sul film ***** con tutta la squadra del Milan, subito è arrivato Seedorf. Ora il film si farà sicuramente


----------



## robs91 (22 Maggio 2013)

Bah, molto perplesso su Seedorf.


----------



## Rossonero Veronese (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma lasciare la squadra a Tassotti no?


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Qua si rischia di fare la fine dell'Inter di Stramaccioni.



.



Nel frattempo numerosi sondaggi sui quotidiani e portali online rilevano Seedorf con la percentuale di preferenza più bassa tra le alternative proposte per la panchina del Milan per la prossima stagione. "No, serve un mister con maggiore esperienza". Allegri e Rijkaard seguiti da Van Basten e Donadoni sono i più votati.


Anche Tassotti in bilico. Sembra sia giunta la chiamata di Ancelotti per portarselo al Real Madrid. Voce non confermata.


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io onestamente non vedo grandi meriti in quello che dici tu. É stato il vice di un discreto allenatore in anni in cui avevamo campioni in rosa, é questa la sua grande dote, secondo me ovviamente. Lo si tiene con la scusa che, essendo stato un terzino discreto, possa insegnare ad altri a farlo: Abate ha sempre gli stessi limiti che aveva due anni fa, antonini é rimasto un bidone.... Non dico tanto, ma almeno i cross avrebbe potuto insegnarglieli



ognuno resta del suo pensiero ovviamente e non voglio certo convincerti, ma a me il Tasso piace un bel po'
spesso si ha in mente solo chi parla ai microfoni e ci si dimentica degli altri

per quanto riguarda Antonini ed Abate se non sanno crossa lui ci può fare poco (gli ha dato però la voglia di mettersi in gioco) tanto è vero che Costant e De Sciglio stanno crescendo bene e andando indietro anche tanti altri esterni si sono trovati bene con lui (certo che se uno prende solo come esempi i peggiori in tanti anni fai poi presto a pontificare tutto)


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2013)

Io la vedo come una cosa senza via di mezzo, o facciamo il colpaccio o facciamo un disastro.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Comunque, una cosa che ai più è sfuggita: ieri a Sky Sport 24 c'era Sconcerti che, alla domanda sul prossimo allenatore del Milan ha risposto:"Nè Seedorf nè Inzaghi convincono Berlusconi e la società, non sono considerati pronti per allenare il Milan, il nome che circolava quando ancora non c'era questo caos era Rijkaard, ma le mie notizie sono di settimana scorsa".


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

no dai donadoni ROTFL


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Non è che un giocatore debba per forza imparare a fare qualcosa eh! magari non ne è proprio in grado! Fare un cross è questione di piedi e coordinazione. In più bisogna alzare la testa in corsa. Non tutti sono capaci di farlo, per quanto tu possa insegnarglielo. magari Abate ha limiti tecnici.
Altrimenti tutti sono in grado di diventare come Lahm.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2013)

È fatta dai, è lui, speriamo che sia bravo e che non stravolga tatticamente la squadra, per quello ritenevo il meno peggio VanBasten tra i papabili, con lui era 4-3-3 sicuro


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Comunque dovessero fare male tutti, nel giro di 1/2 anni brucieremmo seedorf , v.basten, donadoni e inzaghi.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me Seedorf schiera l'albero di Natale


----------



## jaws (22 Maggio 2013)

Rijkaard allenatore con Seedorf come vice sarebbe la soluzione da me preferita e probabilmente la migliore


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Rijkaard allenatore con Seedorf come vice sarebbe la soluzione da me preferita e probabilmente la migliore



Anche a me andrebbe bene.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Ecco, se va via Allegri, Rijkaard allenatore mi andrebbe benissimo, con o senza Seedorf come vice.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

Per me l'allenatore non verrà manco confermato questa settimana...


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Al giorno del raduno senza allenatore, sarebbe EPICO


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Al giorno del raduno senza allenatore, sarebbe EPICO



Il 31 agosto come sempre
Già mi immagino "L'allenatore nuovo? C'è tempo sino al 31"
"Aquisti? Aspettiamo i saldi del 31"


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Abbiamo gia' preso de jong.

Comunque che giocatori potrebbe chiedere clarenzio?


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Abbiamo gia' preso de jong.
> 
> Comunque che giocatori potrebbe chiedere clarenzio?



Chedric Seedorf e Stefano Seedorf.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Chedric Seedorf e Stefano Seedorf.



Al Monza li prese per davvero e facevano i titolari


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Maggio 2013)

Io non vedo come possa fare bene Seedorf nella prossima stagione. 

Non è mai successo che un allenatore con ZERO esperienza facesse bene in una squadra problematica come il Milan,mai.

Tutti i Capitan Ovvio che dicono "eheheh Capello,Sacchi,Guardiola..." fanno finta di non ricordare che quei tre avevano comunque molta più esperienza di Seedorf (Capello già negli anni ottanta allenava,non era mica il maggiordomo di Berlusconi) e comunque avevano tra le mani una squadra FORTISSIMA,hanno continuato un lavoro già iniziato da altri. Sacchi effettivamente ha costruito qualcosa,ma aveva dimostrato di essere bravo al Parma. 

Quindi si,per me uno con zero esperienza che deve allenare Nocerino e Muntari e deve continuare il lavoro di Acciuga,è destinato al fallimento.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Maggio 2013)

Un disastro ragazzi


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2013)

arriverà in elicottero con il Berlu e poi prenderanno tre giocatori forti.....

hahahahaaaaa....


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma Seedorf viene per fare il giocatore o l'allenatore giocatore?! In ogni modo Berlusconi troverà il nuovo capro espiatorio per giustificare i prossimi zero tituli.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Maggio 2013)

Uno che diventa allenatore a quasi 36 anni mentre ancora sta giocando, dopo 10 mesi vince il suo primo titolo. 

Prima di scatenarvi  , è evidente anche a me che ci sono delle differenze enormi tra allenare in Italia e farlo in Argentina, soprattutto se la squadra che devi allenare è il Milan.
Infatti Seedorf non sarebbe la mia prima scelta, probabilmente neanche la quinta.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io non vedo come possa fare bene Seedorf nella prossima stagione.
> 
> Non è mai successo che un allenatore con ZERO esperienza facesse bene in una squadra problematica come il Milan,mai.
> 
> ...


Allora "capitan ovvio" te lo tieni a casa tua. Io sono settimane che dico che era meglio tenere Allegri visto, che le alternative sono SCANDALOSE. Ho scritto MI AUGURO che sto Seedorf si riveli un miracolato come Sacchi, Capello ecc, altrimenti sarà un gran disastro quest'anno.

Se io devo decidere tra Seedorf o Rejkkard ovvio che opto per Rejkkard


----------



## MisterBet (22 Maggio 2013)

Magari venisse a fare l'allenatore giocatore...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora "capitan ovvio" te lo tieni a casa tua. Io sono settimane che dico che era meglio tenere Allegri visto, che le alternative sono SCANDALOSE. Ho scritto MI AUGURO che sto Seedorf si riveli un miracolato come Sacchi, Capello ecc, altrimenti sarà un gran disastro quest'anno.
> 
> Se io devo decidere tra Seedorf o Rejkkard ovvio che opto per Rejkkard



C'è mezzo mondo (giornalisti,opinionisti,blogger,tifosi da ogni parte del web) che fa un discorso del tipo: "Eh ma NON SIGNIFICA NIENTE il fatto che Seedorf non abbia mai allenato,perché anche CAPELLO E GUARDIOLA NON AVEVANO MAI ALLENATO (cosa non vera) eppure hanno fatto benissimo"

Non capisco perché ti senti tirato in mezzo tu che hai detto un'altra cosa


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> C'è mezzo mondo (giornalisti,opinionisti,blogger,tifosi da ogni parte del web) che fa un discorso del tipo: "Eh ma NON SIGNIFICA NIENTE il fatto che Seedorf non abbia mai allenato,perché anche CAPELLO E GUARDIOLA NON AVEVANO MAI ALLENATO (cosa non vera) eppure hanno fatto benissimo"
> 
> Non capisco perché ti senti tirato in mezzo tu che hai detto un'altra cosa


Boh, credevo che ti riferisci a questo forum, visto che ero l'unico che affermava sta cosa da una settimana 

Ok allora scusa per l'intervento.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (22 Maggio 2013)

Si annuncia una nuova estate da incubo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2013)

Mah, nel caso confiderei nella sua infinita autorità, anche perché le competenze stanno a 0.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma Seedorf viene per fare il giocatore o l'allenatore giocatore?! In ogni modo Berlusconi troverà il nuovo capro espiatorio per giustificare i prossimi zero tituli.



è una scelta sua, per cui il fallimento stavolta sarebbe suo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il 31 agosto come sempre
> Già mi immagino "L'allenatore nuovo? C'è tempo sino al 31"
> "Aquisti? Aspettiamo i saldi del 31"



"I tifosi stiano tranquilli"


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Uno che diventa allenatore a quasi 36 anni mentre ancora sta giocando, dopo 10 mesi vince il suo primo titolo.
> 
> Prima di scatenarvi  , *è evidente anche a me che ci sono delle differenze enormi tra allenare in Italia e farlo in Argentina, *soprattutto se la squadra che devi allenare è il Milan.
> Infatti Seedorf non sarebbe la mia prima scelta, probabilmente neanche la quinta.



a mio avviso è un fattore importante.
e poi, chi ha ingaggiato simeone prima dell'atletico, non pretendeva da lui vittorie di titoli. e prima di approdare all'estudiantes se non ricordo male aveva già allenato non ricordo quale squadra, sempre in argentina.
ripeto: a memoria non mi viene in mente nessun allenatore messo su una panchina di una squadra *ambiziosa * (leggasi: con obiettivi importanti) senza non aver *mai allenato* almeno nelle giovanili (seppur per poco). Anche se in Sudamerica può capitare


Se prendiamo Seedorf, di fatti, giocheremo l'andata dei preliminari di champions guidati da un allenatore che non ha mai disputato in vita sua un match ufficiale come allenatore.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Ufficialmente, in Italia, è impossibile fare l'allenatore giocatore.


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2013)

comunque tutto tace sulla sponda brasiliana e anche chi sparava il nome di Seedorf certo sta facendo retromarcia o quasi.....

io aspetterei.....


----------



## pennyhill (22 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a mio avviso è un fattore importante.
> e poi, chi ha ingaggiato simeone prima dell'atletico, non pretendeva da lui vittorie di titoli. e prima di approdare all'estudiantes se non ricordo male aveva già allenato non ricordo quale squadra, sempre in argentina.
> ripeto: a memoria non mi viene in mente nessun allenatore messo su una panchina di una squadra *ambiziosa * (leggasi: con obiettivi importanti) senza non aver *mai allenato* almeno nelle giovanili (seppur per poco). Anche se in Sudamerica può capitare[/U]




Aveva allenato per due mesi, ma dopo è andato subito all'Estudiantes vincendo il campionato dopo 7 mesi. Non aveva comunque fatto alcuna esperienza nelle giovanili, o da assistente, o alcun corso per quanto possa saperne io.
Resta uno diventato allenatore per caso, che si è trovato subito bene nel nuovo ruolo, vincendo in piazze comunque esigenti, con l’Estudiantes che non vinceva nulla da quasi 20 anni, e il River da quattro. Poi ripeto, ci sono differenze enormi tra il farlo in Sudamerica, e fare una cosa del genere in Italia.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2013)

Io credo che Berlusconi gli costruirà una squadra quasi impressionante. Se Seedorf sbagliasse la stagione sarà la testa di Berlusconi quella che i tifosi del Milan dovranno cercare.. e Berlusconi non PUO' permettersi di sbagliare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

Io invece credo proprio che voglia Seedorf, cosi almeno può fare un mercato di .......,figuriamoci se clarence gli va a chiedere i i grandi nomi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2013)

Secondo Nosotti in collegamento da Via Turati è in arrivo un comunicato ufficiale della Curva che manifesta "perplessità" su Seedorf.


----------



## Principe (22 Maggio 2013)

Ah be' certo e' 3 anni che nn giochiamo a calcio e si preoccupano ora ? Seedorf anche solo per quanto ci ha fatto vincere merita rispetto eterno , voglio ricordare che l'ultimo scudetto senza di lui nn l'avremmo mai vinto , per nn parlare della super coppa.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ah be' certo e' 3 anni che nn giochiamo a calcio e si preoccupano ora ? Seedorf anche solo per quanto ci ha fatto vincere merita rispetto eterno , voglio ricordare che l'ultimo scudetto senza di lui nn l'avremmo mai vinto , per nn parlare della super coppa.



Scusami, e questo gli conferisce automaticamente grosse qualità da allenatore? 

Credo che sia in palese atto una guerra intestina fra Galliani e Berlusconi (la Curva sta dalla parte di Galliani, ricordiamocelo), e il comunicato andrebbe ad avvalorare questa teoria. Non credo però che la Curva comunque abbia perplessità sul Seedorf giocatore, ma sul Seedorf allenatore. E credo anche che abbia ragione.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ah be' certo e' 3 anni che nn giochiamo a calcio e si preoccupano ora ? Seedorf anche solo per quanto ci ha fatto vincere merita rispetto eterno , voglio ricordare che l'ultimo scudetto senza di lui nn l'avremmo mai vinto , per nn parlare della super coppa.


E allora? Ogni calciatore che rispettiamo perché ci ha fatto vincere dobbiamo volerlo come allenatore?


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Fester sta cercando in tutti i modi di trattenere acciuga


----------



## Principe (22 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Scusami, e questo gli conferisce automaticamente grosse qualità da allenatore?



No di certo però qui c'è chi ha già deciso che sarà scarso e che ci porterà in malora , invece seedorf ha un credito, ci vorrà pazienza ma io lo giudicherò dopo 6 mesi nn di certo alla prima partita


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> No di certo però qui c'è che ha già deciso che sarà scarso e che ci porterà in malora , invece seedorf ha un credito ci vorrà pazienza ma io lo giudicherò dopo 6 mesi nn di certo alla prima partita



Dopo 6 mesi potremmo anche aver perso tutti gli obiettivi stagionali. A noi serve uno che sappia fare il suo mestiere. Abbiamo visto, ad esempio, Stramaccioni con una rosa mediocre che figura ha fatto.
Fare l'allenatore, così come fare quasi qualsiasi lavoro, non si inventa, si impara e si cresce. Gli allenatori che hanno avuto successo sin da (quasi) il primo anno hanno sempre avuto a disposizione squadroni temibili e collaudati.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Maggio 2013)

Ha fatto un girone di ritorno stratosferico...golazzo anche alla fiorentina...comunque l ha sempre detto che sarebbe tornato presto e che non era un addio...secondo me è già dal un bel po'che si sta attrezzando per allenare il milan,dalla batosta col barca si sapeva che indipendentemente dal 3 posto allegri sarebbe andato a casa...e con una formazione del genere (domenica è stata oscena)mi è anche venuto il dubbio che volesse boicottarci..e questo significa che da un lato lo stimo xkè solo un pazzo avrebbe messo dentro niang e robihno e provato a sostituire mexes per costant...


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io credo che Berlusconi gli costruirà una squadra quasi impressionante. Se Seedorf sbagliasse la stagione sarà la testa di Berlusconi quella che i tifosi del Milan dovranno cercare.. e Berlusconi non PUO' permettersi di sbagliare.



esatto è quello che ho pensato subito anche io....

me lo auguro davvero che prenda tre giocatori forti da potere essere competitivi in Champions e in campionato

con questo non mi illudo e neanche dico che sarà esattamente così


----------



## Principe (22 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Dopo 6 mesi potremmo anche aver perso tutti gli obiettivi stagionali. A noi serve uno che sappia fare il suo mestiere. Abbiamo visto, ad esempio, Stramaccioni con una rosa mediocre che figura ha fatto.
> Fare l'allenatore, così come fare quasi qualsiasi lavoro, non si inventa, si impara e si cresce. Gli allenatori che hanno avuto successo sin da (quasi) il primo anno hanno sempre avuto a disposizione squadroni temibili e collaudati.


Hai già le tue convinzioni , come ha detto qualcun altro poi nel caso non salire sul carro


----------



## -Lionard- (22 Maggio 2013)

Il nome di Seedorf rischia di spaccare troppo la società. A quanto pare non sarebbe ben visto da Galliani, giocatori e ora anche la curva sud. E' una scelta molto rischiosa che potrebbe ripercuotersi su Berlusconi in caso di fallimento. Per me Galliani più che per trattenere Allegri, che è impossibile che rimanga ormai, sta lavorando per giungere ad un compromesso con Berlusconi: ok esoneriamo Allegri, ok prendiamo un milanista, ok prendiamo un amante del bel gioco ma che almeno sia già un allenatore. Secondo me cercherà di portarlo su Van Basten, che a livello mediatico e di rapporti con i tifosi rappresenterebbe una manna per la dirigenza. Seedorf polarizzerebbe subito la situazione: o con lui o contro di lui. Il cigno di Utrecht sarebbe soluzione più paracula a livello mediatico e meno ingestibile. In fondo chi entra Papa nel conclave esce cardinale...


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Hai già le tue convinzioni , come ha detto qualcun altro poi nel caso non salire sul carro



Io non ho già nessuna convinzione, mi baso sulle esperienze passate e giudico ciò che posso vedere. Dico che Seedorf è un grandissimo azzardo che non ci possiamo permettere nelle condizioni di rosa in cui siamo. Poi potrà anche rivelarsi un grandissimo fin dalla prima partita, ma con una fetta di stagione che si decide a Ferragosto non vedere il rischio enorme che si corre mi sembra molto miope.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Maggio 2013)

La butto lí: chissá se il nome di Inzaghi farebbe storcere così tanto il naso come quello di Seedorf.... Molti di voi, secondo me, sono condizionati dalla valanga di insulti sputatigli addosso quando era calciatore


----------



## Principe (22 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La butto lí: chissá se il nome di Inzaghi farebbe storcere così tanto il naso come quello di Seedorf.... Molti di voi, secondo me, sono condizionati dalla valanga di insulti sputatigli sputato addosso quando era calciatore



Ma e' molto di più di una sensazione , lo stesso comunicato della curva contro seedorf se fosse stato Inzaghi non ci sarebbe mai stato be sono convinto !


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La butto lí: chissá se il nome di Inzaghi farebbe storcere così tanto il naso come quello di Seedorf.... Molti di voi, secondo me, sono condizionati dalla valanga di insulti sputatigli sputato addosso quando era calciatore


A me farebbe storcere il naso 
Inzaghi mi piacerebbe vederlo sulla nostra panchina, ma in futuro.Stesso discorso per Seedorf, attualmente sarebbe un salto nel buio.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2013)

Ripeto: vogliono una scommessa? E che scommessa sia. Però poi se va male chi l'ha fatta ne paghi le conseguenze.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La butto lí: chissá se il nome di Inzaghi farebbe storcere così tanto il naso come quello di Seedorf.... Molti di voi, secondo me, sono condizionati dalla valanga di insulti sputatigli sputato addosso quando era calciatore



Guarda, se proprio vogliamo dare il Milan a un Milanista, l'unico nome che mi andrebbe bene è Rijkaard. Inzaghi, Gattuso, Seedorf e Van Bommel non li vorrei perchè, come ho già detto, per me sono troppo acerbi, in futuro potrebbero andarmi bene. Donadoni ha esperienza, ma non mi piace come allena, Van Basten purtroppo non è un bravo allenatore, almeno così si è dimostrato fino ad ora. Rijkaard per lo meno ha avviato il progetto Barcellona e, nonostante poi si sia un pò perso per andare dietro ai soldi, potrebbe essere il nome giusto.

Io comunque uscirei un'altra volta dall'Universo Milan, fra gli allenatori, ad oggi, disponibili, avrei forse scelto Benitez. Solo che vuole almeno 30 mln per la campagna acquisti (così disse per accettare la Sampdoria l'anno passato), quindi non credo che arriverà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

Io preferirei Inzaghi ma per il semplice fatto che ha già allenato una stagione, per carità i "piccoli" del Milan ma meglio che niente. Io Inzaghi come grinta me lo vedo ma Seedorf non riesco proprio a vederlo boh


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La butto lí: chissá se il nome di Inzaghi farebbe storcere così tanto il naso come quello di Seedorf.... Molti di voi, secondo me, sono condizionati dalla valanga di insulti sputatigli addosso quando era calciatore


inzaghi però ha fatto una buona annata da allenatore delle giovanili. è comunque un rischhio.
personalmente sarei ugualmente preoccupato


----------



## jaws (22 Maggio 2013)

Per me Inzaghi è più adatto ad allenare dei ragazzi perchè può insegnare loro i suoi principi ed essere un esempio per loro di come si può raggiungere i massimi livelli pur senza avere grandissime doti tecniche e fisiche.
Seedorf invece mi sembra più adatto a gestire uno spogliatoio di giocatori affermati.


----------



## Dexter (22 Maggio 2013)

ma davvero c'è qualcuno che appoggia l'idea seedorf o inzaghi  ?


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La butto lí: chissá se il nome di Inzaghi farebbe storcere così tanto il naso come quello di Seedorf.... Molti di voi, secondo me, sono condizionati dalla valanga di insulti sputatigli addosso quando era calciatore



Condivisibile, anche se Pippo un minimo (ma proprio un minimo) di esperienza in più ne ha.

Io comunque non sono convinto che sia un COSI' GRANDE azzardo.

Negli ultimi anni:
Abbiamo avuto un tecnico che schierava Huntelaar ala destra.
Abbiamo avuto un tecnico che ha schierato Boateng attaccante esterno.
Non abbiamo avuto un tecnico che insegnasse come difendere su palla ferma.
Non abbiamo avuto un tecnico che insegnasse uno schema d'attacco che uno.

E nonostante questo siam sempre stati lì, anche con rose non eccezionali.

Viviamo in un campionato mediocre. Assolutamente mediocre. E l'anno prossimo il Napoli non sarà più della partita, tolti i 30 gol di cavani.

*L'errore è stato fatto nel 2010, quando si poteva aprire un ciclo e invece si aperto un circo.*

Ad oggi, questa è l'annata migliore in assoluto per aprire un progetto. Molto probabilmente non si vincerà lo scudo quest'anno, ma si possono mettere delle grandi basi (anche perchè, suvvia, non mi verrete certo a dire che con Acciuga l'anno prossimo si lottava per lo scudo).

E' vero che non c'è mai limite al peggio, però, viste le considerazioni tattiche di cui sopra:

Seedorf (*FORSE*) non sa nulla di tattica (forse), ma sicuramente può gestire questo spogliatoio (BALOTELLI) meglio di tanti altri personaggi. Il che non è poco, considerando le scempiaggini (e ho scritto solo una parte di esse) fatte a livello tattico da parte del dinamico duo Leo-Acciuga


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> ma sicuramente può gestire questo spogliatoio (BALOTELLI) meglio di tanti altri personaggi.




Invece è anche questo un rischio. Seedorf, a detta di molti che lo conoscono bene, è una persona cocciuta che vuole sempre avere ragione con cui non è facile parlare. In questa maniera uno spogliatoio va in frantumi dopo poco tempo.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Invece è anche questo un rischio. Seedorf, a detta di molti che lo conoscono bene, è una persona cocciuta che vuole sempre avere ragione con cui non è facile parlare. In questa maniera uno spogliatoio va in frantumi dopo poco tempo.



I rischi ci sono in ogni cosa, ma se trovi uno che asseconda Balotelli in tutto e per tutto hai LA CERTEZZA di un Ronaldinho 2.0


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> I rischi ci sono in ogni cosa, ma se trovi uno che asseconda Balotelli in tutto e per tutto hai LA CERTEZZA di un Ronaldinho 2.0



Anche questo è vero, però senza diplomazia non si gestisce un gruppo di 25-30 persone.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Io dico solo una cosa, stiamo facendo un salto nel buio, Seedorf potrà rivelarsi un grande allenatore o no ma il problema non è questo, la vera problematica è che in questo momento avremmo bisogno di certezze ed invece ci stiamo per affidare ad una scommessa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Invece è anche questo un rischio. Seedorf, a detta di molti che lo conoscono bene, è una persona cocciuta che vuole sempre avere ragione con cui non è facile parlare. In questa maniera uno spogliatoio va in frantumi dopo poco tempo.



questo è il rischio piu grosso , gi abbiamo due megalomani in societa (nano e fester) aggiungerne un terzo potrebbe risultare fatale


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2013)

Vabbé, la disciplina deve essere il pane di ogni gruppo sportivo, poche ciance ragazzi.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vabbé, la disciplina deve essere il pane di ogni gruppo sportivo, poche ciance ragazzi.



Io non parlo di disciplina, figuriamoci. Spesso è stato detto da ex-compagni e persone vicine a lui che, per quanto Seedorf sia intelligente, è anche una persona che, se ha un'idea, non la cambia mai, deve avere ragione su tutto. è questo che mi preoccupa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Scusami, e questo gli conferisce automaticamente grosse qualità da allenatore?
> 
> Credo che sia in palese atto una guerra intestina fra Galliani e Berlusconi (la Curva sta dalla parte di Galliani, ricordiamocelo), e il comunicato andrebbe ad avvalorare questa teoria. *Non credo però che la Curva comunque abbia perplessità sul Seedorf giocatore, ma sul Seedorf allenatore. E credo anche che abbia ragione*.


chi se ne frega del seedorf giocatore..si sta parlando dell'allenatore

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa, stiamo facendo un salto nel buio, Seedorf potrà rivelarsi un grande allenatore o no ma il problema non è questo, la vera problematica è che in questo momento avremmo bisogno di certezze ed invece ci stiamo per affidare ad una scommessa.


bravo!!è questo che la gente non riesce a capire...in un progetto di giovani ci vuole il giusto mix tra gente di una certa esperienza e giovani ragazzi dalle grandi potenzialità..in tutto ciò la figura fondamentale per me è quella dell'allenatore che deve per forza essere una certezza


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> chi se ne frega del seedorf giocatore..si sta parlando dell'allenatore
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Esatto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

*Tognaccini in sede*


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Tognaccini in sede*


Sarà lui il prossimo allenatore


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Tognaccini in sede*


Ops


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Tognaccini in sede*



Un altro silurato?

Operazione tabula rasa.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Maggio 2013)

ma perchè stava ancora al milan?? non s'era cacciato l'anno scorso?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Maggio 2013)

Non è che vogliono riassumerlo dopo aver cacciato Folletti?


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non è che vogliono riassumerlo dopo aver cacciato Folletti?



ahe.....


----------



## Naruto98 (22 Maggio 2013)

*Marco Nasotti di sky ha detto che se Allegri va alla roma con moooolta probabilità lo seguirà anche Tassotti.*


----------



## Frikez (22 Maggio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma perchè stava ancora al milan?? non s'era cacciato l'anno scorso?



No, è il responsabile del centro ricerche e di Milan Lab.


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Tassotti bah, uno che non ha mai voluto muoverso,all'improvviso segue Allegri alla Roma.

Altra mossa di Galliani a mio avviso, che avra' di cosi' speciale allegri solo lui lo sa..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tassotti bah, uno che non ha mai voluto muoverso,all'improvviso segue Allegri alla Roma.
> 
> Altra mossa di Galliani a mio avviso, che avra' di cosi' speciale allegri solo lui lo sa..



Io se fossi Berlusconi chiamerei Galliani e gli urlerei di muoversi a cacciare Allegri pena licenziamento in tronco.


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Ha vinto uno scudetto ok, pure zaccheroni lo vinse ma non mi pare che galliani fece pressione per la sua riconferma o sbaglio?


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

Io la butto lì...

che il futuro di Allegri si decida in queste ore mi sembra inverosimile.
Non tanto per il Milan che ci ha abituato a robe così da "sprovveduti", ma per Allegri. E' da gennaio che si parla di Roma e Napoli per lui e che Berlusconi non lo apprezzi lo saprà bene.

Secondo me questa lunga attesa potrebbe essere dovuta al fatto che il MIlan cerca un'allenatore e ancora non ce l'ha in mano. 
Seedorf potrebbe essere la classica voce fatta girare per nascondere il vero indiziato. Un po' come successo per Ibra e per Balo smentiti fino all'ultimo.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Io la butto lì...
> 
> che il futuro di Allegri si decida in queste ore mi sembra inverosimile.
> Non tanto per il Milan che ci ha abituato a robe così da "sprovveduti", ma per Allegri. E' da gennaio che si parla di Roma e Napoli per lui e che Berlusconi non lo apprezzi lo saprà bene.
> ...




....ed il *vero indiziato* chi sarebbe secondo te?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Io la butto lì...
> 
> che il futuro di Allegri si decida in queste ore mi sembra inverosimile.
> Non tanto per il Milan che ci ha abituato a robe così da "sprovveduti", ma per Allegri. E' da gennaio che si parla di Roma e Napoli per lui e che Berlusconi non lo apprezzi lo saprà bene.
> ...



Bisognerebbe chiedere a Maroni


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....ed il *vero indiziato* chi sarebbe secondo te?



ah non ne ho assolutamente idea... è un ipotesi in base al comportamento che stanno avendo.

Insomma non ci voleva molto ad annunciare Seedorf, anzi, i tempi stringono visto il campionato brasiliano.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ah non ne ho assolutamente idea... è un ipotesi in base al comportamento che stanno avendo.
> 
> Insomma non ci voleva molto ad annunciare Seedorf, anzi, i tempi stringono visto il campionato brasiliano.



Secondo me, se hai ragione, gli indiziati sono Donadoni e Van Basten.


----------



## The P (22 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se hai ragione, gli indiziati sono Donadoni e Van Basten.



Donadoni ieri ha detto una frase strana: "Per adesso penso al Parma... poi ognuno si assume le sue responsabilità"


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2013)

tra donadoni e van basten
preferirei rijkaard


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Donadoni ieri ha detto una frase strana: "Per adesso penso al Parma... poi ognuno si assume le sue responsabilità"



Donadoni a me non dispiacerebbe.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Soprani (ag. FIFA): "Per la panchina Seedorf più di Donadoni e Van Basten. Baoteng-Monaco? Dipenderà dall'offerta"


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2013)

No tassotti non deve andare via :S come 2° poi chi mettiamo


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Maggio 2013)

stavo sentendo in radio adesso... Seedorf sarebbe sempre sotto contratto col botfogo che è incazzato nero per le voci... per prendere Mr Ego ci toccherà anche pagare un indennizzo!??! sarebbe il colmo


----------



## Serginho (22 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;195805 ha scritto:


> No tassotti non deve andare via :S come 2° poi chi mettiamo



Pippo


----------



## pennyhill (23 Maggio 2013)

Nel frattempo Seedorf ha giocato con il Botafogo nella Coppa del Brasile (regalando un paio di gemme  ), e non ha voluto rilasciare alcuna dichiarazione sulle voci che arrivano dall'Italia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Maggio 2013)

*Bomba dell'esperto calciomercato Nicola Schirà :" Seedorf firmerà oggi un contratto di 1,5 milioni a stagione per due anni più bonus legati ai risultati, per l'annuncio si aspetta la rescissione col Botafogo"*


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> stavo sentendo in radio adesso... Seedorf sarebbe sempre sotto contratto col botfogo che è incazzato nero per le voci... per prendere Mr Ego ci toccherà anche pagare un indennizzo!??! sarebbe il colmo



Beh chiaro che bisogna pagare il Botafogo, dopodomani parte il campionato e l'intera campagna pubblicitaria si è basata su Seedorf stesso, si pretende non chiedano soldi anche!?


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Bomba dell'esperto calciomercato Nicola Schirà :" Seedorf firmerà oggi un contratto di 1,5 milioni a stagione per due anni più bonus legati ai risultati, per l'annuncio si aspetta la rescissione col Botafogo"*



Chi? Riportiamo notizie da FONTI SERIE...


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2013)

Sky, Spadini: ''Seedorf favorito ma occhio a Van Basten''

Vera Spadini di Sky Sport24:''Van Basten è sicuramente uno degli altri nome fatti per la sostituzione di Massimiliano Allegri. Si tratta di un pallino del presidente Berlusconi ed è amato da tutto l’ambiente rossonero. Un contatto c’è già stato in passato ma poi non se ne fece niente. Ora come ora Seedorf è favorito ma prestiamo parecchia attenzione al nome di Marco Van Basten''.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Maggio 2013)

Proprio perchè gli voglio bene e lo idolatro come un Dio, spero che Van Basten non si sieda sulla nostra panchina. Certo, meglio di Seedorf chiunque.


----------



## Boban (24 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me Van Basten è troppo "giocatore". Ha dimostrato che non sa valorizzare un gruppo. Troppo secco, tecnico, asciutto come personalità. Il carisma dell`allenatore non lo vedo sinceramente. Cosa che invece Inzaghi dimostra già. Metterei la mano sul fuoco per Inzaghi, secondo me diventerà un grandissimo allenatore, ma su Van Basten spero che resti il nostro idolo, da giocatore, e basta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2013)

*Alcuni tifosi del Milan hanno affisso davanti alla sede uno striscione con su scritto "Seedorf? no grazie"







*


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me Seedorf vorrebbe giocare ancora ma sta pensando di accettare solo per fare un dispetto ai tifosi


----------



## runner (24 Maggio 2013)

punto primo Seedorf non vuole fare nessun dispetto a nessuno enon è mai stato il vero obbiettivo del Berlusca che invece voleva Frank Rijkaard che però chiedeva tropi soldi e troppi giocatori forti per rifare il centrocampo, allora proprio ieri hanno deciso questa manfrina col Gallo e gli amichetti della curva e si tengono Allegri che per il prossimo anno si accontenterà (se così si può dire) di Astori, Poli e Nainggolan!!

questa è la verità secondo me e non perchè conosco chissà chi, ma perchè conosco le mosse dei miei polli negli ultimi 20 anni


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2013)

Altafini: "Allegri paga più le incomprensioni con Berlusconi che la mancanza di risultati, Seedorf non va bene".


----------



## 2515 (24 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> punto primo Seedorf non vuole fare nessun dispetto a nessuno enon è mai stato il vero obbiettivo del Berlusca che invece voleva Frank Rijkaard che però chiedeva tropi soldi e troppi giocatori forti per rifare il centrocampo, allora proprio ieri hanno deciso questa manfrina col Gallo e gli amichetti della curva e si tengono Allegri che per il prossimo anno si accontenterà (se così si può dire) di Astori, Poli e Nainggolan!!
> 
> questa è la verità secondo me e non perchè conosco chissà chi, ma perchè conosco le mosse dei miei polli negli ultimi 20 anni


Astori al posto di Zaccardo, Poli al posto di Traoré e soprattutto Nainggolan al posto di Nocerino mi pare non certo poco, specie Nainggolan che a parte vidal nel suo ruolo in serie A non ha nessuno meglio di lui.

Un centrocampo con:
Poli Nainggolan Montolivo De Jong Saponara Flamini Cristante Jorginho sarebbe ottimo per competere per lo scudetto, a meno che la juve non si pigli un attaccante vero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2013)

*Allenatore Botafogo:"Clarence rimane qui"*


----------



## runner (24 Maggio 2013)

comunque ragazzi in tanti anni non ho mai visto una cosa del genere....

ci può stare un po' di caos con allenatori come Tabarez, Zaccheroni o Terim, ma stavolta proprio non ci sto capendo nulla (a parte la mia disamina finale su Allegri e il mercato)


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque ragazzi in tanti anni non ho mai visto una cosa del genere....
> 
> ci può stare un po' di caos con allenatori come Tabarez, Zaccheroni o Terim, ma stavolta proprio non ci sto capendo nulla (a parte la mia disamina finale su Allegri e il mercato)



quando andò via leonardo fu molto peggio


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;197211 ha scritto:


> *Allenatore Botafogo:"Clarence rimane qui"*


forza botafogo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Collovati controcorrente: "Seedorf scelta ottima, cambiare fa bene"


----------



## runner (25 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quando andò via leonardo fu molto peggio



in che senso?
a livello decisionale assolutamente no.....è stato scaricato appena finito il campionato e preso quasi subito Allegri (tempi tecnici col Cagliari)

forse tu dici a livello di affetto per Leo prima ovviamente che andasse all' inter?


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2013)

*Seedorf nei prossimi giorni sarà a Milano per affari personali. E potrebbe incontrare anche Galliani.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seedorf nei prossimi giorni sarà a Milano per affari personali. E potrebbe incontrare anche Galliani.*



Qui non si capisce più niente, per me attualmente sono pari le quotazioni di Allegri e Seedorf.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Qui non si capisce più niente, per me attualmente sono pari le quotazioni di Allegri e Seedorf.



...proprio in pari non direi, visto che Seedorf, comunque, piace a Silvio....


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

Clarence NO


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2013)

Claudio Pasqualin:"Seedorf è una persona di grande qualità ed è stato un giocatore di grande levatura morale. Però, queste caratteristiche non bastano per allenare una squadra come il Milan, serve un po' di esperienza".


----------



## Graxx (26 Maggio 2013)

O seedorf ha qualche clausola nel suo contratto o non capisco il botafogo come possa liberarlo...ha un altro anno di contratto a 3.5 mln netti...


----------

